# Amazon press briefing (Sept 6th!) - Specs, pix, video, plus your comments!



## KBoards Admin

We're using this thread for live-posting - along with your reactions and comments - about the Amazon press briefing. We expect a new Kindle Fire and new Kindles will be announced!

*Pics and links:*


Kindle Paperwhite (WiFi)Kindle Paperwhite 3G$69 Kindle!Kindle FireFire HDFire HD 8.9"Fire HD 8.9" 4G LTE

*Links:*
- Kindle Paperwhite (3G)
- Kindle Fire
- Fire HD
- Fire HD 8.9"
- Fire HD 8.9 4G LTE
- $69 Kindle!

*Specs:*
Kindle Paperwhite:
- New display, with 25% more contrast
- Capacitive touchscreen, 212 pixels per inch (62% more pixels than previous displays)
- Built-in light with multiple light levels
- 7 font types
- Displays "time to read"
- Battery life: (8 weeks with the light on!) 
- Body color: black
- Size: 9.1mm thin
- Weight: 7.5 ounces (212 grams)
- Includes features from previous models like X-ray, Whispersync
- Kindle Lending library available from the device
- Price $119 (for WiFi version). Order available today; ships October 1st
- Price for 3G version: $179. Order available today; ships October 1st

Kindle Fire 2
- Price $159. Order today; ships September 14th
- Twice the memory (RAM) of previous Fire

Kindle Fire HD
- Display: 7" and 8.9" models available, HD, 254 pixels per inch, 1920x1200 resolution
- HD front-facing camera
- Size: 8.8mm thin
- Weight: 20 ounces
- Processor: OMAP 4470
- 5GZ WiFi, and two antennas
- Sound: dual stereo speakers, Dolby Digital Plus
- Memory: 16GB 
- HDMI out
- Whispersync works across e-book and audio-book versions
- Whispersync works for games; stores unlocked gaming levels in the cloud
- "Immersion reading" - watch the text as the audio-book plays
- X-ray for movies: tap a character in the movie to see who the actor is.
- X-ray for textbooks: with smart glossaries, Wikipedia links, and YouTube videos
- New e-mail app; Facebook app 
- Parental controls with Kindle Freetime time-limit mode
- With 4G LTE version, you get 250MB of data per month plus 20GB of cloud storage

- Price:
- Kindle Fire 7", 16GB - $199 - ships November 20th. Order today.
- Kindle Fire 8.9" 16GB - $299 - ships November 20th. Order today.
- Kindle Fire HD with 4G LTE, 32GB - $499 - ships November 20th. Order today.

$69 Kindle
- Color: black
- Display: "sharper than previous $79 Kindle"
- Price : $69
- Order today

*Vids:*

Amazon Kindle commercial (aired Sep 5):


----------



## KBoards Admin

Amazon's main Kindle page has been updated: it used to show all Kindle models... right now it just shows the baby Kindle.

I bet that'll change real soon. 

http://www.amazon.com/kindle/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## ElaineOK

Nice catch, Harvey.  Hadn't occurred to me to check!

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## mom2karen

All the kindles are showing for me, but no new ones.


----------



## Atunah

Great, now I'll be refreshing that amazon page. At least it gives me something to do while waiting for the time to pass like molasses.


----------



## ElaineOK

Marketwatch is reporting that Amazon stock has just hit an all-time high.  Evidently, we aren't the only people watching.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## hamerfan

Hi, everybody!
Have all the good seats been taken already?


----------



## Annalog

Now I see Accessories for the All-New Kindle Family on the Amazon page! Same accessories for existing Kindles but new heading?


----------



## lindnet

I love Amazon announcements!


----------



## D/W

I have so many browser windows open that I don't know how I'm going to keep up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Now I see Accessories for the All-New Kindle Family on the Amazon page! Same accessories for existing Kindles but new heading?


I don't see anything new. Just says "from $79."


----------



## Seamonkey

Cross fingers for me.. on my way to pick up my patient and hoping that I can use the hospital guest wireless to come hear about the announcement.. and maybe order something...


----------



## Not Here

Thanks for making the thread. Now I can just check amazon and here.


----------



## GBear

Bethany B. said:


> Thanks for making the thread. Now I can just check amazon and here.


Here's a third place you can follow, the live streaming of the press conference: http://new.livestream.com/cnet/Amazon


----------



## hamerfan

I was hoping for something along these lines at the Kindle Store:


----------



## Not Here

GBear said:


> Here's a third place you can follow, the live streaming of the press conference: http://new.livestream.com/cnet/Amazon


Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

30 minutes til show-time! I see that Gizmodo has started their live blog as well - http://live.gizmodo.com/

I think they're still outside the event location in Santa Monica, in line to get in and get seated.

Here's the building exterior, courtesy of Gizmodo:


----------



## hamerfan

Yet another site:

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/technologylive/post/2012/09/live-coverage-amazon-kindle-event/1#.UEjVfI5enYg


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  I just shared this thread on Facebook using the cool buttons you added, Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

C|Net just started its live blog a few seconds ago. Bummer though, it's not a true live-stream of the conference - Amazon is not allowing it for this briefing. So we'll post here with pix and specs!

http://new.livestream.com/cnet/Amazon


----------



## Linjeakel

Yay! Got home early, just got to get dinner cooked for the oldies in the next half hour!

(Which will hopefully keep them quiet while I'm busy page refreshing here!)



No sign of any changes on Amazon's UK page, so trying not to get _too_ excited....


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! I just shared this thread on Facebook using the cool buttons you added, Harvey!
> 
> Betsy


I did the same with twitter. Never done such thing before, plus I only have a handful of followers, so nobody will see it. 
But hey, I did it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! I just shared this thread on Facebook using the cool buttons you added, Harvey!
> 
> Betsy


Those buttons work really well. I've been using the Pinterest button (under the "Plus" sign) to post Accessory pictures on our Pinterest page. They work better than the actual Pinterest pin, because the buttons on KB let you pick from *all* of the graphic images on a particular page (http://www.kboards.com/pinterest)

OK, back to the Kindle announcement...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Amazon store on my Fire shows the $79 and KK 3G in stock right now....

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

Harvey said:


> C|Net just started its live blog a few seconds ago. Bummer though, it's not a true live-stream of the conference - Amazon is not allowing it for this briefing.
> http://new.livestream.com/cnet/Amazon


That's disappointing.


----------



## karenh1996

My Amazon page only shows USED Fires


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Kindle page at Amazon isn't any different for me than it has been for the last week or so. . . .basic kindle, keyboard, and DX in stock.  Others not.


----------



## telracs

*wanders in with chocolate*

any news yet?


----------



## hamerfan

Totally OT:
I want hair like the young guy on the CNet feed. Yowsa!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Chat is open.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> Chat is open.


darn, can't chat from work.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

telracs said:


> darn, can't chat from work.


Me neither - tried both Chrome and IE


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They're at least reporting from inside the room.  Gizmodo says it's very dark...  and they're speculating that Prime will be free for Kindle Fire owners.

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're at least reporting from inside the room. Gizmodo says it's very dark...  and they're speculating that Prime will be free for Kindle Fire owners.
> 
> Betsy


I can imagine free Prime for a year, maybe... but not forever.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> C|Net just started its live blog a few seconds ago. Bummer though, it's not a true live-stream of the conference - Amazon is not allowing it for this briefing. So we'll post here with pix and specs!
> 
> http://new.livestream.com/cnet/Amazon


The C|Net live stream is not too useful - I think I'll focus on the Gizmodo and Engadget live blogs instead!


----------



## hamerfan

Betsy the Quilter said:


> and they're speculating that Prime will be free for Kindle Fire owners.
> 
> Betsy


Now this could make me a Prime member.


----------



## sebat

Oh, this is killing me. Leaving right now on a 2 hour drive. I may have to pull off the road a few times to check the board.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> The C|Net live stream is not too useful - I think I'll focus on the Gizmodo and Engadget live blogs instead!


Yeah. . . .I decided that too. . . . .


----------



## caleemlee

At the conference. Room is buzzing while we wait for start. Will try to post pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm having trouble finding engadget's live stream for some reason?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

caleemlee said:


> At the conference. Room is buzzing while we wait for start. Will try to post pictures.


Yay, calee!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Seleya

I can't wait, even though I don't plan on upgrading right now


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm having trouble finding engadget's live stream for some reason?
> 
> Betsy


http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/06/live-from-amazons-santa-monica-press-conference/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sebat said:


> Oh, this is killing me. Leaving right now on a 2 hour drive. I may have to pull off the road a few times to check the board.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Can't you put the drive off for a half hour or so?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gizmoodo just commented on Hugh Howey being there (except they called him Hugh Howley, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm having trouble finding engadget's live stream for some reason?
> 
> Betsy


harvey had a link to it in the other thread. . . . .


----------



## Monique

PCMag has a live chat going too.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2409288,00.asp


----------



## Atunah

So far I am liking Gizmodo best. I am also keeping an eye on the TheVerge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I used that one and it only took me to the engadget home page?  I'll try again....

EDIT:  Got it this time; maybe it was crashing or something, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm having trouble finding engadget's live stream for some reason?
> 
> Betsy


This is the link I have for engadget's coverage: http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/06/live-from-amazons-santa-monica-press-conference/.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got it, don't know what happened the first time....I'm sure it was operator error, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A bunch of us are in chat here. . . .


----------



## Atunah

They have pictures of the inside here

http://live.theverge.com/amazon-kindle-fire-paperwhite-reader-event-live/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gizmoodo just commented on Hugh Howey being there (except they called him Hugh Howley, LOL!)
> 
> Betsy


Gizmodo speculating that Jeff Bezos has purchased Guatemala and will be offering free room and board there for Amazon Prime members.  I think they're bored...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Camee, are you and Hugh in this pic?










Betsy


----------



## Atunah

All these tabs on my browser are slowing down my computer. I am running on half the memory as I had to take one of my sticks out of the computer until I can replace. 
I am running on fumes here


----------



## KBoards Admin

caleemlee said:


> At the conference. Room is buzzing while we wait for start. Will try to post pictures.


Thanks, Calee!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hang in there, Atunah!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

At least they are getting some great music there while waiting.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> A bunch of us are in chat here. . . .


Any idea why it's not working for some of us? Using http://www.kboards.com/chat.php.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Engadget is speculating about why it's at the airport...Spaceships?  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Are we  there yet?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dim the lights!










(photo courtesy of Gizmodo)


----------



## Atunah

I am thinking the prime news is just the announcement of their new deals with whatstheirnames.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Any idea why it's not working for some of us? Using http://www.kboards.com/chat.php.


Hmmm...what device are you using?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Any idea why it's not working for some of us? Using http://www.kboards.com/chat.php.


Dunno. . . .harvey? could be to do with your browser. . .I know mine wanted me to update some plug in (Firefox).


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Engadget is speculating about why it's at the airport...Spaceships?
> 
> Betsy


Flying cars! They're announcing flying cars at last!

B.


----------



## Atunah

Ok bloggers, I have seen enough pics with the Amazon logo now.  

Wait, are we going to Mars?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Any idea why it's not working for some of us? Using http://www.kboards.com/chat.php.


The chatroom is a Java app... some browser settings can restrict it, so that might the problem.


----------



## BradW

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Engadget is speculating about why it's at the airport...Spaceships?
> 
> Betsy


Amazon Airways, to compete with Virgin?


----------



## Monique

Ireaderreview has links to new warranties on Amazon. And says...

The following Kindle Fire models are now confirmed:

   Kindle Fire HD 8.9".
   Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G.
   Kindle Paperwhite 3G.
   Kindle Paperwhite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BradW said:


> Amazon Airways, to compete with Virgin?


Not sure even Amazon could provide good customer service on an airline.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They're expecting Jeff Bezos to skydive into the meeting...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Monique said:


> Ireaderreview has links to new warranties on Amazon. And says...
> 
> The following Kindle Fire models are now confirmed:
> 
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9".
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G.
> Kindle Paperwhite 3G.
> Kindle Paperwhite.


Monique scoops everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Monique said:


> Ireaderreview has links to new warranties on Amazon. And says...
> 
> The following Kindle Fire models are now confirmed:
> 
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9".
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G.
> Kindle Paperwhite 3G.
> Kindle Paperwhite.


No change as yet on the Kindle page at Amazon. . . last time the switchover happened just at the end of the presser.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're expecting Jeff Bezos to skydive into the meeting...
> 
> Betsy


Like the Queen!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Monique said:


> Ireaderreview has links to new warranties on Amazon. And says...
> 
> The following Kindle Fire models are now confirmed:
> 
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9".
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G.
> Kindle Paperwhite 3G.
> Kindle Paperwhite.


Good find, Monique!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm...what device are you using?
> 
> Betsy


Windows 7 PC. Tried Firefox, Chrome, and IE. Oh well, not a biggie.

Edit: another computer works fine. Hmm. I've got dual monitors plus a laptop going. [/geek]


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Monique said:


> Ireaderreview has links to new warranties on Amazon. And says...
> 
> The following Kindle Fire models are now confirmed:
> 
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9".
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G.
> Kindle Paperwhite 3G.
> Kindle Paperwhite.


OK! Got my eye on the Paperwhite 3G! C'mon details!!!


----------



## Monique

Here's a link to the real scooper:

http://ireaderreview.com/2012/09/06/kindle-fire-hd-8-9-kindle-fire-2-kindle-touch-2-3g-confirmed-before-event/#respond


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Like the Queen!


Pssst, Ann....that wasn't really the Queen. 

Betsy


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're expecting Jeff Bezos to skydive into the meeting...
> 
> Betsy


Meh, Google already did that. http://youtu.be/uh-liQDE3cM

Tony Stark entrance or not interested. 

B.


----------



## Not Here

I'm surprised they would go with 4G. Everything I've heard is that this cost is really weighing them down. Of course, they would really shake things up with it. I know I'd be interested in it. Paperwhite just sounds interesting. I'd love to see on up close.


----------



## Atunah

They are making them squirm in their seats.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pssst, Ann....that wasn't really the Queen.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . .but it probably WOULD really be Bezos. . . . . .where is he, anyway?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Bethany B. said:


> I'm surprised they would go with 4G. Everything I've heard is that this cost is really weighing them down. Of course, they would really shake things up with it. I know I'd be interested in it. Paperwhite just sounds interesting. I'd love to see on up close.


To compete with a tablet, they'd have to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

4G  capability doesn't mean it's free...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Here we go, lights down.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lights dimmiing....

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Hey, I made the effort to get home on time and I travel by bus - where the heck is Bezos.... ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I WISH this was on video. . . . .


----------



## KBoards Admin

Here are the warranty clues (kudos to ireaderreview.com!) about the 8.9" display size and HD display:

http://www.amazon.com/mn/search/?_encoding=UTF8&ajr=0&camp=1789&creative=390957&field-keywords=kindle%20fire%20hd%20service%20net&linkCode=ur2&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Akindle%20fire%20hd%20service%20net&tag=kbpst-20&url=search-alias%3Daps


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The new Fire is a teleportation device...and he's apparently there now...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh! picture of Jeff on engadget!


----------



## Atunah

Fast quote typer on the verge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff is talking about blind alleys...apparently that's where he's been....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

what's the link there, Atunah?


----------



## Atunah

http://live.theverge.com/amazon-kindle-fire-paperwhite-reader-event-live/

like them best so far. Quoting, rather than opining.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From engadget:


----------



## KBoards Admin

The man!










Courtesy of Gizmodo!


----------



## BradW

"Kindle Fire is a service" ?  Thus confirming that you don't really control your content, you're just allowed to see it as a "service"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes. . .that's good. . .thanks Atunah


----------



## B. Justin Shier

*starting to feel uncomfortable*

B.


----------



## Neekeebee

Ooooh, sounds like Prime members about to get more goodies!

N


----------



## KBoards Admin

This graph is impressive. Anybody doubt that the future of books is in e-books?


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm getting giddy zapping from tap to tab and refreshing ...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Darn. We had a break in the training course I am attending, but break is over before the good stuff gets out. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hamerfan

As of right now, nothing new on Amazon's Kindle page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

From the verge:  This is exactly what Star Trek told me would happen.  Ain't that the truth!


----------



## D/W

Linjeakel said:


> I'm getting giddy zapping from tap to tab and refreshing ...


Me too!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hamerfan said:


> As of right now, nothing new on Amazon's Kindle page.


Yeah, I have mine refreshing every ten seconds.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm also checking Amazon to see when I can order.


----------



## chilady1

Yup - I have been checking also, but nothing on the Amazon page about the Kindle Paperwhite!


----------



## Atunah

Nanoimprinted light guide


----------



## chilady1

Kindle paperwhite can get eight weeks of battery life even with the light on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

8 weeks of battery life with the light on, they're saying!


----------



## Atunah

7.5 ounces, 8 weeks batttery, even with light on. 

9.1 mm thick.


----------



## Not Here

chilady1 said:


> Kindle paperwhite can get eight weeks of battery life even with the light on.


I saw that too. That's amazing.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

It will be fascinating to see how much it weighs.

B.

Edit to add: 7.5 ounces, like a Kindle Touch. Not bad.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

The Engadget site stopped updating for me. It's stuck back at 10:43  

No amount of "Jump to Now" is working.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah.  I'm buying that.  Thank you Aunt Betty.


----------



## Seleya

B. Justin Shier said:


> It will be fascinating to see how much it weighs.
> 
> B.


7.5 ounces, how much is that in grams?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B. Justin Shier said:


> It will be fascinating to see how much it weighs.
> 
> B.


7.5 ounces accordiing to Gizmodo...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Cover mode, like the Fire.


----------



## teiresias

So wait, is this actually e-ink or not?  They don't seem to have actually said the words "e-ink" yet.


----------



## Neekeebee

Rats, I was hoping for page turn buttons on this one!

N


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Go to the Verge. . .they're better. . .


----------



## Susan J

Oh, I know I want the paperwhite touch Kindle !!!!  It's even more than I expected with that battery life.


----------



## Atunah

Now shows you how much time is left in book. I guess reading time. Palatino font.


----------



## Linjeakel

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> The Engadget site stopped updating for me. It's stuck back at 10:43
> 
> No amount of "Jump to Now" is working.


Me too.

Try this instead http://live.theverge.com/amazon-kindle-fire-paperwhite-reader-event-live/


----------



## chilady1

I am SOOOO ordering one of these!  So impressed and the conference isn't even over!  Come on Amazon page, show the damn device already!  LOL!  (Can you tell I am excited?)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh so cool. . .based on how fast you turn pages, it tells you how much longer till the end of the book. . . . . .though I'm thinking some might want that turned off.


----------



## Tatiana

Seleya said:


> 7.5 ounces, how much is that in grams?


212.6 grams


----------



## Ann in Arlington

teiresias said:


> So wait, is this actually e-ink or not? They don't seem to have actually said the words "e-ink" yet.


I think it's something completely new. . .but it could just be the HD eink that people have speculated about.

$119


----------



## Seleya

Tatiana said:


> 212.6 grams


Thanks!


----------



## Atunah

Order today, ships October 1st.


----------



## Not Here

119 not bad


----------



## Atunah

$119 and $179 for 3G


----------



## Ann in Arlington

order today
ships Oct 1
I am so there


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> 3G only $119


I think that's WiFi only


----------



## jaspertyler

WANT!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Basic kindle still available


in paperwhite for $69!


----------



## Atunah

And a baby kindle for $69, also all new.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

that one ships next week. . . .


----------



## Lizzarddance

Anyone know if the new touch has ads?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Page turn buttons would have been nice but I'm going Paperwhite 3G.

I cant believe we have to wait unitl Oct 1!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Page turn buttons would have been nice but I'm going Paperwhite 3G.
> 
> I cant believe we have to wait unitl Oct 1!


That's actualy pretty fast. .. .only a little over 3 weeks.

And next week for the new basic Kindle


----------



## ElaineOK

Ditching special offers it appears.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Something about the new baby Paperwhite shipping Sep 14?

Betsy


----------



## Seleya

I wonder which ones will be available to us in Europe...


----------



## Linjeakel

Seleya said:


> I wonder which ones will be available to us in Europe...


Don't hold your breath .....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now they're going on about Kindle direct publishing


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's actualy pretty fast. .. .only a little over 3 weeks.
> 
> And next week for the new basic Kindle


As far as I'm concerned, if they could do a press release today, they could release the product today. We had to wait all this time just for an announcement!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Something about the new baby Paperwhite shipping Sep 14?
> 
> Betsy


yep


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Is the new 69 buck kindle self illuminated? Does it have Page turn button? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaraAmber

I got an offer from Amazon Mom where I get a coupon for 20% on an order after I sign up for Prime.  So tempted to pull the trigger on that after seeing the new Kindle.

It must be mine!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

How does "212ppi" compare with current?


----------



## Seleya

Linjeakel said:


> Don't hold your breath .....


Indeed, but hope springs eternal.


----------



## teiresias

I'm not sure the $69 has paperwhite, it didn't explicitly mention it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Something about the new baby Paperwhite shipping Sep 14?
> 
> Betsy


I think it's great they updated the cheaper version too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> Is the new 69 buck kindle self illuminated? Does it have Page turn button?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


don't think so. . .just the hi-res display. . . yes to buttons, I bet. . .same form factor as exsiting basic kindle I think


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> How does "212ppi" compare with current?


This is what the current kindles are: Amazon's 6" diagonal most advanced E Ink multi-touch display, optimized with proprietary waveform and font technology, 600 x 800 pixel resolution at 167 ppi, 16-level grayscale.


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> Is the new 69 buck kindle self illuminated? Does it have Page turn button?


He said that one is just a slightly improved baby Kindle, nothing revolutionary.


----------



## D/W

So far...

$69 ad-supported Kindle non-touch
$119 wi-fi Paperwhite
$179 3G Paperwhite


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Clapping for Hugh and Calee and other KDP authors


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Thanks Ann...now to convince DH I need an upgrade from my K3  Its 2 years old, time for a replacement, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amazon's Kindle page just went down "The Web address you entered is not a function page on our site."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh. . . .Kindle Serials. . . . . . .interesting. . . .


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Question about Am Prime....when you see "Prime members $0.00" for Kindle Daily Deal and other things, is that just a temporary download or is it like when you normally purchase an Amazon e-book?


----------



## Atunah

Kindle serials. Pay once, get all installments. Tacked on to then end of current issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Back up...no change...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Amazon's Kindle page just went down "The Web address you entered is not a function page on our site."


It's still refreshing for me. . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And now the Kindle Fire....


----------



## Atunah

Here comes the Fire.....


----------



## Linjeakel

Moving onto the Fire ...


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh. . . .Kindle Serials. . . . . . .interesting. . . .


Re-releasing classics as serials... I don't understand... why would you want to buy an already-existing book in bite-sized pieces?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Question about Am Prime....when you see "Prime members $0.00" for Kindle Daily Deal and other things, is that just a temporary download or is it like when you normally purchase an Amazon e-book?


That means it's part of the Kindle Owners Lending Library available to Prime members. Free to borrow for as long as you want.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Re-releasing classics as serials... I don't understand... why would you want to buy an already-existing book in bite-sized pieces?


It's not just classics. . .they're just using Dickens as an example as that's how he originally wrote. . . . . .


----------



## Atunah

Susan in VA said:


> Re-releasing classics as serials... I don't understand... why would you want to buy an already-existing book in bite-sized pieces?


They also showed 8 current authors to start with. On the verge you see the pic.


----------



## chilady1

$159 for the new FIRE!!!


----------



## Seleya

Susan in VA said:


> Re-releasing classics as serials... I don't understand... why would you want to buy an already-existing book in bite-sized pieces?


Back to the origins? They were serials when they were written...


----------



## StephanieJ

Wow $159!!


----------



## DYB

It's weird, but these announcements are supposed to make big announcements and make everything obvious and end all the speculation.  But I feel like they don't make anything obvious at all.  You're kind of left scratching your head with: "So what just happened?  What did they announce?"


----------



## Atunah

Fire, $159, double ram 

and also a Fire HD in addition


----------



## Ann in Arlington

New Fire, twice the Ram, $159, ships next week. . . i think I'm ordering that too!


----------



## chilady1

And HD!! WOW!


----------



## Atunah

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


a 8.39 inch Fire.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Yes! Hubby just told me to go ahead and pre-order.


----------



## Tatiana

Atunah said:


> Fire, $159, double ram
> 
> and also a Fire HD in addition


Size increase? Or still 7 inch?


----------



## Susan in VA

Seleya said:


> Back to the origins? They were serials when they were written...


Understood, but what would be the point of buying them that way _now_? Just nostalgia?


----------



## Atunah

8.9-inch, 1920 x 1200 display, 254 ppi


----------



## Meemo

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Question about Am Prime....when you see "Prime members $0.00" for Kindle Daily Deal and other things, is that just a temporary download or is it like when you normally purchase an Amazon e-book?


If you mean the Kindle Owner's Lending Library, it's a borrow, not a purchase. You can keep it as long as you want, you just can't borrow another until you return the one you have. And you get one borrow per calendar month (not retroactive, if you miss September, you've missed it).


----------



## Atunah

Different Fires. The current size one is faster and $159 and then there is a 8.9 inch one. HD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No need, at this time for the bigger Fire. . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh Oh. . . .I think he's going to say STEREO sound


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dolby!

Maybe I DO want the bigger one too!


----------



## Atunah

Dual stereo speakers.   Dolby Digital Plus.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That means it's part of the Kindle Owners Lending Library available to Prime members. Free to borrow for as long as you want.


Thanks. I may join to get a good deal on the new K PW 3G. Prime has always had some good offers.


----------



## durphy

Anyone know how long it takes Amazon to update their store after this newscast?


----------



## crca56

Sure am glad to y'all are updating. I'm at work and can't watch .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I so wish I could HEAR what he's saying now and not have to have it filtered throug the bloggers.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Atunah said:


> Dual stereo speakers.  Dolby Digital Plus.


Do people listen to these things without headphones?

B.


----------



## Not Here

Glad they are talking about WiFi. It's such a pill to watch things on a number of these tablets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

5GHz wifi
two antennas! 

I can't process all this fast enough in my little brain.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm really impressed so far. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B. Justin Shier said:


> Do people listen to these things without headphones?
> 
> B.


I seldom use headphones with my Fire. Or my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

The price! I want to know the price!

L


----------



## StephanieJ

Any guesses on the price of the larger one?  My guess is $259


----------



## Atunah

I am getting total overload. I think my mind is blown.


----------



## MLPMom

B. Justin Shier said:


> Do people listen to these things without headphones?
> 
> B.


My kids do when they watch something together so..yeah.


----------



## DYB

It can take a while to update their web-site.  I remember during the original Fire announcement we were all wondering what was happening and when we could place the order.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

B. Justin Shier said:


> Do people listen to these things without headphones?
> 
> B.


Well, no, 'cause the speakers now aren't that good. . . .but on a bigger tablet with better sound. . .sure!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Price and if either have a micro SD slot.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Wow, sounds like a very good deal for the 7" Fire, which is the size tablet I'd want.

May wait until the holiday sales and see if the other comparable tablets go on sale to compete, like Samsung or Google Nexus or HTC Flyer. (I know the Fire wont go on sale then).


----------



## Neekeebee

Got..to...cut...down..#...liveblogs...I'm...trying...to...follow.

N


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Meemo said:


> If you mean the Kindle Owner's Lending Library, it's a borrow, not a purchase. You can keep it as long as you want, you just can't borrow another until you return the one you have. And you get one borrow per calendar month (not retroactive, if you miss September, you've missed it).


What about the Kindle Daily Deals...is that free or is it borrowed?


----------



## DYB

I personally gave my original Fire away to my little niece and got an iPad.  But I'm interested in new eInk Kindles.  And hopefully they're not all touch-screen.  I still like to push a button to change the page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kindle Fire HD 16 GB. . . .unclear if that's the small one or the large one or both.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> What about the Kindle Daily Deals...is that free or is it borrowed?


Those are books that are on sale for a day


----------



## Meemo

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> What about the Kindle Daily Deals...is that free or is it borrowed?


Those are purchases, and not free - usually just discounted prices.


----------



## Atunah

Whispersync for voice. 

Sync your book with your audio book. Bimodal reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Whyspersync for voice?


----------



## Not Here

Ann in Arlington said:


> Kindle Fire HD 16 GB. . . .unclear if that's the small one or the large one or both.


Seemed like it was the large one. Isn't that the only HD?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Syncs books with audio books. . . people will LIKE that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> What about the Kindle Daily Deals...is that free or is it borrowed?


Kindle Daily Deal doesn't really have anything to do with Prime; they are discounted books. Some of them are Prime eligible, some aren't.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

HD "starting" at 16 GB?  does that mean there'll be some kind of add-on storage option?  or just different versions?


----------



## Leslie

Susan in VA said:


> HD "starting" at 16 GB? does that mean there'll be some kind of add-on storage option? or just different versions?


My bet is different version with different prices, like the iPad.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Immersion reading. . . . .read while you listen to the audio book. . . .


----------



## durphy

So will they package ebook with audiobook?


----------



## jaspertyler

do you have to buy both the audiobook and the kindle book though?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bethany B. said:


> Seemed like it was the large one. Isn't that the only HD?





Susan in VA said:


> HD "starting" at 16 GB? does that mean there'll be some kind of add-on storage option? or just different versions?


I'm guessing they're going right at the iPad, which comes in 16GB, 32GB and 64GB...


----------



## Atunah

Tap the actor on the screen in a movie to find out more about them? WOah. 

Xray for movies.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

IMDB integrated with Amazopn movies. . . . .


----------



## Seleya

Atunah said:


> Whispersync for voice.
> 
> Sync your book with your audio book. Bimodal reading.


Fantastic for language students, see the words and hear them read properly at the same time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Whispersync for Games


----------



## Not Here

Love all the interactive stuff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SKYPE


----------



## Atunah

Skype


----------



## Susan in VA

HD has a camera!


----------



## Atunah

I am going to need a drink after this. Or a valium.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Time Limits for Kids. . . . .


----------



## Atunah

Kids now. Time limit settings on the Fire.


----------



## crebel

My brain is spinning...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

http://seattletimes.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2019082483_amazon_1.html


----------



## Not Here

Parent controls!


----------



## chilady1

Big Kudos to Amazon on the Parental Control features!  Very nice!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I am going to need a drink after this. Or a valium.


I'm just going to need my credit card to order!


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Atunah said:


> I am going to need a drink after this. Or a valium.


Just not both, please. 

B.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Atunah said:


> I am going to need a drink after this. Or a valium.


I've got some Tylenol with codeine....


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm just going to need my credit card to order!


But I want them all now. I need some flow charts or sorting.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Those are books that are on sale for a day


Yes.

For *Prime Members*, when it says $0.00 for a KDD, is it borrowed or is it "free?" (but it's yours permanently)


----------



## Not Here

I love that it has separate users. It's good that they are thinking about all of this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Keep refreshing to see when they'll be available to order. . .hope they have enough servers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Price..............


----------



## Atunah

I think I am getting the Paperwhite in wifi only, so I can also get the HDFire, depending on the price on that one. Hubby gets my current Fire.


----------



## Susan in VA

Parent controls _per kid_... so they can do different profiles.... oh, if only we could have _content _arranged that way!!


----------



## Linjeakel

They've kept the carousel.


----------



## Atunah

I flove the carousel.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Yes.
> 
> For *Prime Members*, when it says $0.00 for a KDD, is it borrowed or is it "free?" (but it's yours permanently)


Why don't you wait until the event is over when we'll be able to focus on what you're asking.


----------



## Not Here

Susan in VA said:


> oh, if only we could have _content _arranged that way!!


Ditto that. Maybe it's in the works.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Atunah said:


> I think I am getting the Paperwhite in wifi only, so I can also get the HDFire, depending on the price on that one. Hubby gets my current Fire.


The paperwhite with wifi sounds like the best deal out of the bunch. I'll save the rest of my money for more books. 

B.


----------



## Atunah

I need some Schnapps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Yes.
> 
> For *Prime Members*, when it says $0.00 for a KDD, is it borrowed or is it "free?" (but it's yours permanently)


Well, it's borrowed. But you only have to return it if you want to get another Prime Lending book. You can only have one out at a time.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I had my lunch sitting here ready to eat and I've barely touched it.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, I'm excited about this Kindle Fire!!!!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Why don't you wait until the event is over when we'll be able to focus on what you're asking.


Because it affects my Kindle PW 3G purchasing decision of course! LOL

I may order it as soon as they get it up on the site!


----------



## ladyknight33

I got my credit card all ready just waiting for Amazon to update the page 😏😏


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> Okay, I'm excited about this Kindle Fire!!!!


Me too. . . . .


----------



## history_lover

Still no word on whether anything is available outside the US.


----------



## Atunah

I gotta go peeeeee


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I had my lunch sitting here ready to eat and I've barely touched it.


I'm eating everything in sight in lieu of a valium...

Betsy


----------



## chilady1

Atunah said:


> I gotta go peeeeee


LOL!


----------



## Andra

I'd like to see profiles for the whole device.  There is not a tablet on the market right now that will let you set up for multiple users.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, it's borrowed. But you only have to return it if you want to get another Prime Lending book. You can only have one out at a time.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, that, combined with help from others, answers my question.


----------



## crebel

I'm excited about all of it.  I think my credit card is in trouble...

Just think, a new paperwhite e-ink kindle AND a new Fire for less than we paid for our original kindles!


----------



## chilady1

Did they announce the price of the 8.9 FIRE and did I miss it with all the activity going on?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Watching iverge on my Google TV....  , wide screen

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> I'm excited about all of it. I think my credit card is in trouble...
> 
> Just think, a new paperwhite e-ink kindle AND a new Fire for less than we paid for our original kindles!


Well, we don't know the Fire price yet...

L


----------



## Susan in VA

Andra said:


> I'd like to see profiles for the whole device. There is not a tablet on the market right now that will let you set up for multiple users.


The first company that has one will easily sell to all the parents of pre-teens.


----------



## chilady1

This X-ray feature is getting a workout!


----------



## Neekeebee

Boy, I can't believe how busy at work Amazon has been since last year!

N


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I'm excited about all of it. I think my credit card is in trouble...
> 
> Just think, a new paperwhite e-ink kindle AND a new Fire for less than we paid for our original kindles!


Yeah, I am glancing at my K1, which I got for the bargain price of $359


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No price yet for the 8.9" one

My laptop will die in 10 minutes. . . .must find verge on the ohter machine.


----------



## Leslie

I have $210 worth of points to go shopping with....

When will they upgrade the page??!!


----------



## crebel

Leslie said:


> Well, we don't know the Fire price yet...
> 
> L


Well, the new but same size Fire at $159!


----------



## Andra

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I am glancing at my K1, which I got for the bargain price of $359


I had the Oprah coupon so mine was only $299


----------



## ladyknight33

I've got gift cards waiting to be spent!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've got money from my aunt's estate waiting to be spent!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> No price yet for the 8.9" one
> 
> My laptop will die in 10 minutes. . . .must find verge on the ohter machine.


No place to plug it in?

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Wi-Fi, Bluetooth and HDMI out


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bluetooth on the HD!


----------



## Neekeebee

Yeah, I can't believe how much Hubby spent on my K1, but I do still love that thing.

N


----------



## Andra

HDMI out!!!

That's major


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Price coming, I think!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

A camera??


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

crebel said:


> Well, the new but same size Fire at $159!


I'm confused because they said $159 for the smaller one, now they are saying 2 sizes for Fire HD...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

7" $199


----------



## Ann in Arlington

16GB, 7" HD . . . $199


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bigger one $299


----------



## Linjeakel

7 inch 16 GB HD $199 Sep 14


----------



## Ann in Arlington

8.9" $299 ships Nov 20


----------



## Leslie

7" $199


----------



## ladyknight33

WOW.......one click here I come


----------



## Atunah

I think there are 3 models Fire

A entry level, a bit updated from the current is $159

Then 2 HD Fires. 

7 inch HD is $199
8.9 HD is $299


----------



## Leslie

I have to wait until November Argh!


----------



## Seleya

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm confused because they said $159 for the smaller one, now they are saying 2 sizes for Fire HD...


$159 is the 7' _no_ HD.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> 8.9" $299 ships Nov 20


It's Nov 20


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> It's Nov 20


yeah. . .fixed it. . . .


----------



## Neekeebee

So, the $199 7" HD Fire has all the features he just talked about?

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm in for the $299 8.9" HD if it has a camera, too.

Did he mention bluetooth keyboards?

"I want to make money when they use our devices"

He mentioned Kindle 1!


----------



## Leslie

Great picture, 5 generations of Kindle...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LOVE the picture of all the different Kindles from the K1 on


----------



## B. Justin Shier

The Kindle DX was not in the family photo. This is an outrage! Am I the only one... *sob*

B.


----------



## Atunah

Neekeebee said:


> So, the $199 7" HD Fire has all the features he just talked about?
> 
> N


Yes it does. There are great pics of all the features at 
http://live.theverge.com/amazon-kindle-fire-paperwhite-reader-event-live/

Just scroll down.


----------



## Atunah

B. Justin Shier said:


> The Kindle DX was not in the family photo. This is an outrage! Am I the only one... *sob*
> 
> B.


Its hiding behind the 8.9 Fire.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Hey, last time when they said the new Fire and other Kindles were available and would be shipped...were they available in the stores, like Best Buy, that same day too?

I live in a rural area and they drop packages over my gate in plastic bags here (if raining). Not sure I want that for my new K.


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> Great picture, 5 generations of Kindle...


But when we take those pictures at meet-ups we have the cool covers too.


----------



## Andra

There will be something more - more memory? 3/4G?


----------



## chilady1

Uh oh!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

He's building up to more. . . .my heart can't take this.


----------



## Linjeakel

4G LTE wireless. Kindle Fire HD with 4G LTE wireless.


----------



## telracs

B. Justin Shier said:


> The Kindle DX was not in the family photo. This is an outrage! Am I the only one... *sob*
> 
> B.


No, you're not the only one. I hate that the DX is considered the red-haired step child and always ignored.


----------



## Atunah

4G LTE wireless. Kindle Fire HD with 4G LTE wireless. 32 GB

$499


----------



## jaspertyler

I want DX too, you are not alone!


----------



## Linjeakel

New data plan, too. 250MB a month. 200GB of cloud storage, $10 Amazon credit.


$49.99 a year


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

$50 for 4g for a year?

OK, they may have just sold me the $199 7" Fire.


----------



## Atunah

250 MB a month, 20GB cloud storage, all for 49.99 a year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's impressive. . . ..


----------



## Not Here

250MB? Hummmm


----------



## hamerfan

A great day for Amazon AND for all us Kindle lovers!


----------



## chilady1

WOW!  Talk about sticking it to Apple


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Bethany B. said:


> 250MB? Hummmm


Yeah, that's not much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As usual. . .all the speculators were way short of the mark.


----------



## jaspertyler

I really like the tether feature on my ipad for travelling so still would need the ipad for this


----------



## Not Here

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yeah, that's not much.


Not at all. So you can watch 1/2 a show? Just depends on what the upgrade would be. (ie 1g or 2g)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bethany B. said:


> 250MB? Hummmm


It's 250 MB per MONTh for $49 per YEAR.


----------



## Atunah

So we have 

Entry Kindle $69 (no touch, no paperwhite?, no light. Updated fonts it has)
Paperwhite $119
Paperwhite 3g $179

Kindle Fire 7 inch $159

Kindle Fire HD 7 inch $199
Kindle Fire HD 8.9 inch $299

Kindle Fire HD 4G LTE $499
Plan for this one 49.99 a year
includes 250MB use a month
20 GB cloud storage 
and a $10 appstore credit.


----------



## teri

250mb a month is not much.  We used 6g in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yeah, that's not much.


It's not much if you want to stream everything over 4G; if it replaces my MiFi, then it's plenty. I never stream over 3G; I just surf KB and check email....

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Linjeakel said:


> New data plan, too. 250MB a month. 200GB of cloud storage, $10 Amazon credit.
> 
> $49.99 a year


A very good question is, however, will they continue similar plans next yr or just go to the cell phone plan model?

It could be (a very effective) sales strategy.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

And the ipad was $250/year  for the same data plan?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yeah, that's not much.


Well, it's plenty for checking email and some basic websurfing, especially if you bookmark the mobile version of sites.

No, you can't stream movies...


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's 250 MB per MONTh for $49 per YEAR.


Still not much. Especially if you are reading emails with maybe photo attachments.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anybody got a link yet?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm in for the $299 8.9" HD if it has a camera, too.
> 
> Did he mention bluetooth keyboards?
> 
> "I want to make money when they use our devices"
> 
> He mentioned Kindle 1!


It says, "Front-facing HD Camera"

L


----------



## Not Here

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's 250 MB per MONTh for $49 per YEAR.


It's cheap but I'd rather pay more for more and be able to stream stuff. I'm betting they have upgrades to it.


----------



## DYB

Thanks for the breakdown Atunah!

I want the Paperwhite now.  RIGHT NOW!!!  Update the site Amazon!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Well, it's plenty for checking email and some basic websurfing, especially if you bookmark the mobile version of sites.
> 
> No, you can't stream movies...


Yep. . . . .I will have to think on this carefully. . . . . . I'm not likely to stream movies, and the 32G of storage is plenty to download some ahead of time if I think I'll want 'em later.


----------



## chilady1

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anybody got a link yet?
> 
> Betsy


Nope, been checking, same old stuff. Nothing new YET!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've updated the original post in this thread with the specs, pricing, links, etc. 

Let me know if I've missed anything or have any errors - thanks!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Bah! I leave work in an hour, when will they go on sale!!!?


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Did they state which carrier is providing their "4G LTE" coverage? This matters. 

And, yes, 250mb per month is not going to be enough for a portable media device running HD content.

B.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey, you tease!  I thought there were working links... *pouts*


----------



## jaspertyler

hmmmm...

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Whispersync-Voice-See-All/zgbs/digital-text/5744819011


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harvey said:


> I've updated the original post in this thread with the specs, pricing, links, etc.
> 
> Let me know if I've missed anything or have any errors - thanks!


Probably want to note the date plan on the 4GLTE one costs $49.99 a year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B. Justin Shier said:


> Did they state which carrier is providing their "4G LTE" coverage? This matters.
> 
> And, yes, 250mb per month is not going to be enough for a portable media device running HD content.
> 
> B.


No, you're right, not if you're going to stream it over the 4G. That doesn't worry me; I don't use my iPad that way now. But I can see it would be an issue for some.

Betsy


----------



## Not Here

B. Justin Shier said:


> Did they state which carrier is providing their "4G LTE" coverage? This matters.
> 
> And, yes, 250mb per month is not going to be enough for a portable media device running HD content.
> 
> B.


One of my feeds was saying AT&T but I don't think it was confirmed.


----------



## CS

Are the links in the OP working for anyone? I'm still seeing the same old Kindles.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bethany B. said:


> One of my feeds was saying AT&T but I don't think it was confirmed.


ATT would make sense as that's who they've partnered with before. . . . .but Verizon has better 4G coverage. . . .


----------



## hamerfan

Hmmm. The cheap paperwhite and the cheap fire for a total of $280.
Where'd I put that card at?


----------



## Atunah

I am waffling......


----------



## Shadin

4G LTE be nice if I can add to me version share plan.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I would think the new Kindles should be going live shortly... for as many times as "Order today and you'll have it by..." was mentioned.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, you're right, not if you're going to stream it over the 4G. That doesn't worry me; I don't use my iPad that way now. But I can see it would be an issue for some.
> 
> Betsy


I only make the argument because if you are interested in the device, you are probably better off saving the money and getting the non-"4G LTE" service...and I'm seeing some reports it is provided by ATT...you don't want that. IMHO, if you want the new Fire, save the money and get the WIFI only version. Then you can upgrade again in 1-2 years when the real 4G services are better established.

The Kindle white thingy looks like a steal. As soon as I confirm what the heck the screen is actually is comprised of, I'll probably consider gifting a few.

B.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I am waffling......


Between which?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, you're right, not if you're going to stream it over the 4G. That doesn't worry me; I don't use my iPad that way now. But I can see it would be an issue for some.
> 
> Betsy


Will that limit affect wireless streaming too?


----------



## D/W

_My head is spinning...information overload!_ 

If you're purchasing a Kindle device or other items at Amazon, be sure to use this *Kindle Boards link* so KB will benefit from the affiliate commission!

And thanks to Harvey and the moderators for all your hard work!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

jaspertyler said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Whispersync-Voice-See-All/zgbs/digital-text/5744819011


I googled: site:amazon.com "whispersync for voice"

and the google page had a hit that said "Whispersync for Voice, Add the Audiobook for a Reduced Price"

but when I go to the page itself, I can't find those words.


----------



## history_lover

hamerfan said:


> A great day for Amazon AND for all us Kindle lovers!


Except those outside the US.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

B. Justin Shier said:


> I only make the argument because if you are interested in the device, you are probably better off saving the money and getting the non-"4G LTE" service...and I'm seeing some reports it is provided by ATT...you don't want that. IMHO, if you want the new Fire, save the money and get the WIFI only version. Then you can upgrade again in 1-2 years when the real 4G services are better established.
> 
> The Kindle white thingy looks like a steal. As soon as I confirm what the heck the screen actually is comprised of, I'll probably consider gifting a few.
> 
> B.


Well YOU don't want that. . . .but many others might. Really, the best thing to do is wait for the product page to update. . .I'm sure there'll be a comparison chart so one can see everything side by side.


----------



## Susan in VA

B. Justin Shier said:


> The Kindle white thingy looks like a steal. As soon as I confirm what the heck the screen actually is comprised of, I'll probably consider gifting a few.


Yep, IIRC, the term e-ink wasn't mentioned even once. Does this mean it's something different?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Between which?


Mostly between the 2 paperwhite. Not sure if I need the 3G, or save that money. And in future, I think maybe the 8.9 FireHD.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm waiting on news about UK releases... With nook coming here the end of the year I expect they ship these to the UK sooner than before... Because they will lose out if people grab a Nook glowlight for christmas instead of a Kindle paperwhite.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

DreamWeaver said:


> _My head is spinning...information overload!_
> 
> If you're purchasing a Kindle device or other items at Amazon, be sure to use this *Kindle Boards link* so KB will benefit from the affiliate commission!
> 
> And thanks to Harvey and the moderators for all your hard work!


good point! And agreed, we have the best folks on the Net!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B. Justin Shier said:


> I only make the argument because if you are interested in the device, you are probably better off saving the money and getting the non-"4G LTE" service...and I'm seeing some reports it is provided by ATT...you don't want that. IMHO, if you want the new Fire, save the money and get the WIFI only version. Then you can upgrade again in 1-2 years when the real 4G services are better established.
> 
> The Kindle white thingy looks like a steal. As soon as I confirm what the heck the screen is actually is comprised of, I'll probably consider gifting a few.
> 
> B.


But the non-4G LTE service is wireless only, is it not? I'm very interested in a device that I can use outside WiFi occasionally, not often as I'm rarely without WiFi. But occasionally I want to check email, KindleBoards and process credit cards when I sell a quilt. 250 MB would let me do that for only $50/year; now I'm paying $20 any month I want to do that, using my MiFi.

Betsy


----------



## wavesprite

I wonder if the 7" will fit in the same cases?  Is it thinner then the current Fire?


----------



## Atunah

B. Justin Shier said:


> I only make the argument because if you are interested in the device, you are probably better off saving the money and getting the non-"4G LTE" service...and I'm seeing some reports it is provided by ATT...you don't want that. IMHO, if you want the new Fire, save the money and get the WIFI only version. Then you can upgrade again in 1-2 years when the real 4G services are better established.
> 
> The Kindle white thingy looks like a steal. As soon as I confirm what the heck the screen is actually is comprised of, I'll probably consider gifting a few.
> 
> B.


Heck, everything in my house is ATT. I don't have no issues with it, never did. Internet, TV, phone, prepaid cell phone. I don't know about 4G though.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well YOU don't want that. . . .but many others might. Really, the best thing to do is wait for the product page to update. . .I'm sure there'll be a comparison chart so one can see everything side by side.


Trust me or don't trust me, but I am telling you that you do not want ATT 4G LTE service. If it is from another carrier it is another story. I just bought myself _out_ of an ATT 4G LTE plan because the speeds were so terrible. (Tested in LA / Orange County / Las Vegas / Chicago / NYC / Philly)

B.


----------



## krm0789

I'm confused, how big is the $499 LTE version?

The $49/year is tempting, but that initial pricetag is considerably more than I paid for my laptop...


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Mostly between the 2 paperwhite. Not sure if I need the 3G, or save that money. And in future, I think maybe the 8.9 FireHD.


I think that's where I'm waffling as well. Pretty sure I'll go with the $119 paperwhite. I haven't missed the 3G on my KK even though that's what I would have purchased if it had been available at Best Buy the day I had to replace my K1.

I want a Fire if only to read color kids books with my GS. The upgraded Fire for $159 would probably be great for that, but the 8.9 Fire is very tempting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But the non-4G LTE service is wireless only, is it not? I'm very interested in a device that I can use outside WiFi occasionally, not often as I'm rarely without WiFi. But occasionally I want to check email, KindleBoards and process credit cards when I sell a quilt. 250 MB would let me do that for only $50/year; now I'm paying $20 any month I want to do that, using my MiFi.
> 
> Betsy


Exactly. . . .unless you get the 32GB model, you don't get anything but WiFi. . . . and that much data is plenty to check email and play on none graphics intensive sites. . . . . .


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Atunah said:


> Heck, everything in my house is ATT. I don't have no issues with it, never did. Internet, TV, phone, prepaid cell phone. I don't know about 4G though.


I have ATT DSL internet service and it is flawless. I am speaking specifically about 4G LTE. It is an overburdened network. (And I don't think we know they are using ATT for certain yet. Just what I'm reading in the feeds.)

B.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

krm0789 said:


> I'm confused, how big is the $499 LTE version?
> 
> The $49/year is tempting, but that initial pricetag is considerably more than I paid for my laptop...


The screen is the same size as the other bigger Fire -- 8.9 inches. Slightly smaller than most other 'full size tablets' which are either 10.1" or 9.7" diagonals.


----------



## hamerfan

Amazon Kindle page still not updated.
Anyone know if the press conference is still going on?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Hey, last time when they said the new Fire and other Kindles were available and would be shipped...were they available in the stores, like Best Buy, that same "ship" date too?
> 
> I live in a rural area and they drop packages over my gate in plastic bags here (if raining). Not sure I want that for my new K.


Anybody? I may order today but I dont want to have that risky shipping drop off if it'll be days later than when it's available in stores (Sorry Amazon, but you'll still get most of the $$$)


----------



## Tatiana

I'm going to go with the Paperwhite.  DH and DS will go with the 8.5" Fire HD this evening, I imagine.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I definitely want the $119 Paperwhite... and I'll give one of my $79 Kindles to my best friend.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But the non-4G LTE service is wireless only, is it not? I'm very interested in a device that I can use outside WiFi occasionally, not often as I'm rarely without WiFi. But occasionally I want to check email, KindleBoards and process credit cards when I sell a quilt. 250 MB would let me do that for only $50/year; now I'm paying $20 any month I want to do that, using my MiFi.
> 
> Betsy


Same here.


----------



## KBoards Admin

The conference is over, and we should see the Amazon page updated soon:

http://www.amazon.com/kindle/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Susan in VA

B. Justin Shier said:


> Trust me or don't trust me, but I am telling you that you do not want ATT 4G LTE service. If it is from another carrier it is another story. I just bought myself _out_ of an ATT 4G LTE plan because the speeds were so terrible. (Tested in LA / Orange County / Las Vegas / Chicago / NYC / Philly)


I'm sure different parts of the country have different conditions, so your experiences won't apply to everyone. But I do remember that Consumer Reports did an article on this a couple of years ago and that ATT came in a _distant _second to Verizon, averaged over the whole country.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

But if I win the contest for a free Kindle Fire... hmmm... 8.9" HD!!    Although that's kind of big...


----------



## Arclight

When will they actually appear on the Amazon site ?  They are not there now.


----------



## history_lover

kiazishiru said:


> I'm waiting on news about UK releases... With nook coming here the end of the year I expect they ship these to the UK sooner than before... Because they will lose out if people grab a Nook glowlight for christmas instead of a Kindle paperwhite.


I didn't know Nook was being released here! Interesting... Amazon better get their butt in gear. They had several years to build a market with little competition, to establish users who have already bought into their brand and would be unlikely to switch to Nook. But they somewhat neglected that market instead of taking full advantage of it.

I still think Amazon's Kindle store is better than Nook's but I do have to credit Nook with continually raising the bar. Nook had a Touch eInk model and a tablet out before they did and now they've had the "glow" front lighting out before Kindle too. Don't get me wrong, I love my Kindle and as a service, I think Amazon provide more than B&N. But with the hardware, Nook always seem to be one step ahead! And now they are moving into the UK. Like I say, Amazon UK better get their butt in gear.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Neva mind. If the 4G $49.99/yr data plan is only available for the large size Fire, I'm out.

Dont want the big one.

But am totally ready to order a K PW 3G!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B. Justin Shier said:


> Trust me or don't trust me, but I am telling you that you do not want ATT 4G LTE service. If it is from another carrier it is another story. I just bought myself _out_ of an ATT 4G LTE plan because the speeds were so terrible. (Tested in LA / Orange County / Las Vegas / Chicago / NYC / Philly)
> 
> B.


I believe you had a bad experience; how were you using it? On what device? Were the speeds worse than 3G? Could you not even read email or surf the net on it? My expectations might not be the same as yours....

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Oooo! Pics in a cover:


----------



## Atunah

B. Justin Shier said:


> I have ATT DSL internet service and it is flawless. I am speaking specifically about 4G LTE. It is an overburdened network. (And I don't think we know they are using ATT for certain yet. Just what I'm reading in the feeds.)
> 
> B.


True, all speculation. My hubby has a work iphone and the newest ipad, any of those are 4G? I don't have a proper working smartphone, so I am a bit out of the loop. He doesn't have any issues with either.


----------



## KindleGirl

$69 one is up on the site!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051QVESA/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## crebel

I remember seeing the weight on the PW $119, but I don't recall any size specs.  The next question will be whether my Oberon cover can be adapted one more time!


----------



## keithandmissy

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Anybody? I may order today but I dont want to have that risky shipping drop off if it'll be days later than when it's available in stores (Sorry Amazon, but you'll still get most of the $$$)


Last time Amazon royally messed up and Best Buy ended up having the new Kindle models before Amazon shipped out preorders.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Oooo! Pics in a cover:


That's a nice, low-profile cover...what brand is that, anyone know?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's probably the stock Amazon cover. . . it looks a lot like the ones for the most recent models.


----------



## crebel

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> That's a nice, low-profile cover...what brand is that, anyone know?


That looks like the "old" Amazon leather cover to me, the one that's been on the site since 2011.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> That's a nice, low-profile cover...what brand is that, anyone know?


It looks like Amazon's cover...which is what I would expect...

EDIT: You can almost see the "Kindle" on the inside cover, which is where it is on the existing covers, in the grey liner.

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

keithandmissy said:


> Last time Amazon royally messed up and Best Buy ended up having the new Kindle models before Amazon shipped out preorders.


Interesting, thanks.

I dont want to wait at all! I've been waiting since July. *pouts*


----------



## cc1013

I looks like it might have a closure too, which would be an improvement for me.


----------



## Linjeakel

Are there _any_ buttons at all on that Kindle?

No 'home' button or anything?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It looks like Amazon's cover...which is what I would expect...


I hope they have pretty pink or purple covers for the new PW kindles.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cc1013 said:


> I looks like it might have a closure too, which would be an improvement for me.


Agreed.


----------



## sparklemotion

Are the new kindle paperwhite dimensions the same as the previous kindle touch?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Are there _any_ buttons at all on that Kindle?
> 
> No 'home' button or anything?


I'm sure there's one to turn it on. . . . .


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It looks like Amazon's cover...which is what I would expect...
> 
> EDIT: You can almost see the "Kindle" on the inside cover, which is where it is on the existing covers, in the grey liner.
> 
> Betsy


True, and thanks all.

THe inside enclosures looked different to me.


----------



## Not Here

So which ones are you all going for? 

I just bought a 3G Touch last year but would really like the paperwhite and one of the new Fires.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> Are there _any_ buttons at all on that Kindle?
> 
> No 'home' button or anything?


On the current Touch, there was only the home button. Rumors were that that was being done away with...or perhaps I'm confusing that with Apple... 

Betsy


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Here's a non-biased comparison if you want it:

AT&T new iPad 4G LTE Speed Tests:

18.85 Mbps Down, 26.08 Mbps Up
20.31 Mbps Down, 28.54 Mbps Up

Verizon new iPad 4G LTE Speed Tests:

30.53 Mbps Down, 16.76 Mbps Up
27.84Mbps Down, 15.56 Mbps Up

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/03/16/new-ipad-speed-tests-att-vs-verizon-4g-lte/

(I never experienced anything like those speeds on the ATT device.)

I would recommend visiting a ATT store near your home and running Speed Test on one of their models before you buy. Let's leave it at that.

B.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Linjeakel said:


> Are there _any_ buttons at all on that Kindle?
> 
> No 'home' button or anything?


How do you do 'resets' on the current K Touches? Or is there a button on those? (Sorry, never looked closely)

I wonder how you'd do hard resets with no buttons? For phones, you usually have to take the batteries out and put them back in. Not likely on a K. (And I've had to do many on my K3)


----------



## sparklemotion

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> How do you do 'resets' on the current K Touches? Or is there a button on those? (Sorry, never looked closely)
> 
> I wonder how you'd do hard resets with no buttons? For phones, you usually have to take the batteries out and put them back in. Not likely on a K. (And I've had to do many on my K3)


You use the on/off button to reset it, you hold it down.


----------



## tamborine

Bethany B. said:


> So which ones are you all going for?
> 
> I just bought a 3G Touch last year but would really like the paperwhite and one of the new Fires.


I can only afford either a Paperwhite or a 7" Fire HD. But I want both!! Actually, I really want a Paperwhite and the Fire 4G LTE, but I'm trying to be realistic here.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Hmmm... that kinda looks like an ad (special offer) at the bottom...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Bethany B. said:


> So which ones are you all going for?
> 
> I just bought a 3G Touch last year but would really like the paperwhite and one of the new Fires.


Definitely the K PW 3G.

Will wait and see what everyone here thinks about the new Fires and reconsider around the holidays.


----------



## Linjeakel

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> How do you do 'resets' on the current K Touches? Or is there a button on those? (Sorry, never looked closely)
> 
> I wonder how you'd do hard resets with no buttons? For phones, you usually have to take the batteries out and put them back in. Not likely on a K. (And I've had to do many on my K3)


The Touch has an on/off switch along the base which is a press button but does the same as the slider on the older Kindles. On the face of the bezel there's just one button which takes you to the Home Screen. That's the one that seems to be missing off these new ones.


----------



## KBoards Admin

KindleGirl said:


> $69 one is up on the site!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051QVESA/?tag=kbpst-20


Thanks! I updated our headers with the link.


----------



## history_lover

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> How do you do 'resets' on the current K Touches? Or is there a button on those? (Sorry, never looked closely)
> 
> I wonder how you'd do hard resets with no buttons? For phones, you usually have to take the batteries out and put them back in. Not likely on a K. (And I've had to do many on my K3)


The resets are done with the power button, which it will have. We're talking about navigational buttons - the current KT has one Home button, the new one looks like none. But it will still have a power button.


----------



## Jesslyn

I'm a bit embarrassed that I'm going to get the latest Kindle without having anyone to pass my old one onto. This will be the 1st time since the K1.  Everybody in my family already has a Kindle.

But I have got to have that paperwhite model AND the 8.9 Fire to replace my Galaxy Tab 8.9.  I've been jerry-rigging trying to use the Prime videos and now I can stop.  My Dad has been making louder noises about getting a hand me down tablet so I know that that one is going!

I can't wait to hit the Buy buttons!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B. Justin Shier said:


> Here's a non-biased comparison if you want it:
> 
> AT&T new iPad 4G LTE Speed Tests:
> 
> 18.85 Mbps Down, 26.08 Mbps Up
> 20.31 Mbps Down, 28.54 Mbps Up
> 
> Verizon new iPad 4G LTE Speed Tests:
> 
> 30.53 Mbps Down, 16.76 Mbps Up
> 27.84Mbps Down, 15.56 Mbps Up
> 
> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/03/16/new-ipad-speed-tests-att-vs-verizon-4g-lte/
> 
> (I never experienced anything like those speeds on the ATT device.)
> 
> I would recommend visiting a ATT store near your home and running Speed Test on one of their models before you buy. Let's leave it at that.
> 
> B.


I believed you when you said it was slower. What I'm trying to find out is, compared to my 3G VirginMobile MiFi, would the ATT 4G seem slow to me when, say, checking KindleBoards? I have no idea how fast that is now nor how to check it....

I've never needed to have the fastest computer, etc. Just one that works. So, if web pages download smoothly, most of the time, I'm probably good and can have a device for a couple years that works for me. Because $50 a year versus $100 a year minimum that I've spend with the MiFi is a good deal to me.

Others, clearly, have different needs and your advice is very good.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

So how would I wake the new one up, lick it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Hmmm... that kinda looks like an ad (special offer) at the bottom...


Forget the ad. . . .I'm sure I can buy out of those. . .what's that USB dongle doing?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Linjeakel said:


> The Touch has an on/off switch along the base which is a press button but does the same as the slider on the older Kindles. On the face of the bezel there's just one button which takes you to the Home Screen. That's the one that seems to be missing off these new ones.


Thank you Link and Sparkle.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Forget the ad. . . .I'm sure I can buy out of those. . .what's that USB dongle doing?


Just to show where the charger cord goes?


----------



## jlee745

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Oooo! Pics in a cover:


I really like that cover and I normally only buy oberon for mine.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Harvey said:


> Thanks! I updated our headers with the link.


The price is right, but the item looks like the old K4. You can order for immediate delivery and it has thousands of users reviews.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah

I wouldn't think of that as a ad. I think I have gotten that book attached to some of my pages on amazon before. I guess they are just highlighting it. Maybe its based on also boughts? Or who knows. I have to stop waffling first over wifi only or 3G. Then I worry.


----------



## DYB

The only change I've noticed so far at Amazon is that the "old" Kindle is now listed as being $69, which I think is the new price point. But I don't see any new Kindles up there.


----------



## Linjeakel

Atunah said:


> So how would I wake the new one up, lick it?


Press the on/off button like you do now?


----------



## Leslie

I am going with the WiFi only Paperwhite and the 8.9 HD Fire (not the 4G version).

WHEN CAN I ORDER THESE?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> Forget the ad. . . .I'm sure I can buy out of those. . .what's that USB dongle doing?


It's the power cord. It's looped up behind it and into a power outlet. This is from http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3295939/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-hands-on-pictures#3746414:


----------



## Shizu

I think I'll go for wi-fi Paperwhite also


----------



## DYB

Those are regular eInk Kindles, right?  In the photos they look like backlit screens.


----------



## Linjeakel

DYB said:


> Those are regular eInk Kindles, right? In the photos they look like backlist screens.


E-ink wasn't mentioned, but they're frontlit, not backlit.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

jlee745 said:


> I really like that cover and I normally only buy oberon for mine.


It looks very thin and light and I thought the Amazon covers were bulkier.

I dont need leather either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> It's the power cord. It's looped up behind it and into a power outlet. This is from http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3295939/amazon-kindle-paperwhite-hands-on-pictures#3746414:


Thanks. . .and it looks like cover colors include yellow, orange, and pink.


----------



## DYB

Linjeakel said:


> E-ink wasn't mentioned, but they're frontlit, not backlit.


Huh... Those are not eInk??!!


----------



## jlee745

A caller called in to Cnet saying that the two Kindle fire hds had the same pixel ratio and he was wondering if the Fire 8.9 would look a little distorted because of this. My phone rang while they answered the question so can anyone answer the question for me. If you have the two different sized devices with the same pixels will one of the two look out of sorts.


----------



## Linjeakel

The features are summed up in two new press releases:

Paperwhite: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1732545&highlight=

Fire: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1732546&highlight=


----------



## B. Justin Shier

DYB said:


> Those are regular eInk Kindles, right? In the photos they look like backlit screens.


We have no idea yet. Vague reference to some portion being proprietary tech. They might even be fueled by zombie juice.

B.


----------



## JimC1946

I already have two Kindle Fires and a Nexus 7. So... why... am... I... having... to... resist... pulling... out... the... credit... card?

I think the credit card is winning.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks. . .and it looks like cover colors include yellow, orange, and pink.


Woo-hoo!!! PINK!!


----------



## Andra

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Anybody? I may order today but I dont want to have that risky shipping drop off if it'll be days later than when it's available in stores (Sorry Amazon, but you'll still get most of the $$$)


Yes. I ordered a Fire for DH and he stopped at Best Buy on the way home and picked up one to surprise me with. Of course, that's no guarantee that they will have them this time...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> The features are summed up in two new press releases:
> 
> Paperwhite: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1732545&highlight=
> 
> Fire: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1732546&highlight=


Thanks Linda. . . .I like press releases. . .removes the speculation.


----------



## KindleGirl

KimberlyinMN said:


> Woo-hoo!!! PINK!!


Ditto for me! Finally some girly colors!!!


----------



## Linjeakel

According to the press release the new basic Kindle is "available to customers all over the world", but no such statement is made about any of the other models. So I guess that's that then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What I'm trying to find out is, compared to my 3G VirginMobile MiFi, would the ATT 4G seem slow to me when, say, checking KindleBoards? I have no idea how fast that is now nor how to check it....





B. Justin Shier said:


> Here's a non-biased comparison if you want it:
> 
> AT&T new iPad 4G LTE Speed Tests:
> 
> 18.85 Mbps Down, 26.08 Mbps Up
> 20.31 Mbps Down, 28.54 Mbps Up
> 
> Verizon new iPad 4G LTE Speed Tests:
> 
> 30.53 Mbps Down, 16.76 Mbps Up
> 27.84Mbps Down, 15.56 Mbps Up
> 
> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/03/16/new-ipad-speed-tests-att-vs-verizon-4g-lte/
> 
> (I never experienced anything like those speeds on the ATT device.)
> 
> I would recommend visiting a ATT store near your home and running Speed Test on one of their models before you buy. Let's leave it at that.
> 
> B.


OK, I found this about speeds on the Virgin Mobile MiFi:

Speeds:
up to 3.1 Mbps download
up to 1.8 Mbps upload

So, based on that, which is my point of comparison, the AT&T 4G would seem faster? 3.1 Mbps compared to 18? Am I reading that right? I could live with that for $50 a year....

If 4G isn't available, does a 4G device use 3G? And off the check AT&T coverage maps....

Betsy


----------



## crebel

This is one paragraph of the paperwhite press release Linda linked above:

Beautiful Leather Covers with Auto Wake and Sleep

"Covers for Kindle Paperwhite feature a premium textured leather exterior and a subtle woven nylon interior to provide the lightest and thinnest form of protection. The integrated magnetic clasp ensures the cover remains securely closed while in a backpack, purse, or briefcase. The cover automatically wakes Kindle Paperwhite upon opening and puts it to sleep when closed, making it easy to dive right back into the book."

The COVER wakes it up?  Fascinating.


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> The COVER wakes it up? Fascinating.


Hmmmm.... but can you see where it keeps its brain?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

From the PW press release



> Beautiful Leather Covers with Auto Wake and Sleep
> 
> Covers for Kindle Paperwhite feature a premium textured leather exterior and a subtle woven nylon interior to provide the lightest and thinnest form of protection. The integrated magnetic clasp ensures the cover remains securely closed while in a backpack, purse, or briefcase. The cover automatically wakes Kindle Paperwhite upon opening and puts it to sleep when closed, making it easy to dive right back into the book.


Fantastic! Will be added to my cart!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> This is one paragraph of the paperwhite press release Linda linked above:
> 
> Beautiful Leather Covers with Auto Wake and Sleep
> 
> "Covers for Kindle Paperwhite feature a premium textured leather exterior and a subtle woven nylon interior to provide the lightest and thinnest form of protection. The integrated magnetic clasp ensures the cover remains securely closed while in a backpack, purse, or briefcase. The cover automatically wakes Kindle Paperwhite upon opening and puts it to sleep when closed, making it easy to dive right back into the book."
> 
> The COVER wakes it up? Fascinating.


The new iPad covers do that, too....Amazon steals from everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

I laid down with a mygraine just at 12:40 before all the goodness started and now I'm trying to catch up ..... 

So a 16gb HD 8.9" Fire for $300 vs. a 32gb HD 8.9" Fire for $500 plus $50/yr for 250mb/month access ... I'm thinking the former because the extra $250 for the latter isn't a lot of bandwidth for a month ...


250MB per month would not allow one to stream an entire movie without overages but it would possibly allow you surf the web out of wifi range.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I'm really excited about the Whispersync for Voice! I listen to Audible books on my Android phone and have always wanted to have the capability to pick up right where I left off in a Kindle book.  Since that wasn't available, I've been reading a different book on the Kindle while listening to something else on the phone.  Not bad if the books are totally different, but sometimes I am reading two similar books and get the story lines confused. LOL


----------



## Geoffrey

My main question is where do I go to place my order?   I see a lot of buzz here and on Google+ and on the various and sundry tech sites, but nothing on amazon.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

KimberlyinMN said:


> Woo-hoo!!! PINK!!


The yellow looks neat... although from the open-book blue cover photo, it looks like the color is also visible around the kindle as you're reading. Looks neat with the blue, but I'm not sure about how I'd like seeing bright colors while reading.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

My KK died a few weeks ago (screen problem) and it is out of warranty. CS told me I could get a replacement for $85 but I decided to postpone awhile and see what was presented today. Boy am I glad I waited. I am really wanting the paperwhite 3G to replace that.

I have a Kindle Fire which I absolutely love BUT, believe it or not my 5th one is on a UPS truck to be delivered today.  There have been different problems. One just died. Two have had battery problems. One had a faulty keyboard. When they work, they work wonderfully. I am still in love with it but it has been frustrating. I asked the CS guy on the phone if it was me, was I doing something wrong and he assured me it was not me. I do not want a bigger Fire nor the added expense but since I only have a short time left of my original warranty and they only seem to last a few months for me, I am thinking I will go with the 7" Fire HD with added features when the one that arrives today, fails.


----------



## CandyTX

*waits for pre-order button*

BTW, Hi, I'm back. Ish. Long story involving a ruptured disc, neck fusion surgery and the absolute worst recovery EVER. But I'm back. Reviewing now and then and salivating over the new kindles. LOL


----------



## thomashton

Amazon. Why you no take my money?!?!?!?

Update your site.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Wahoo!! I've preordered!!!!

I got the Paperwhite Wi-Fi and the pink cover ($39.99).


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

crebel said:


> This is one paragraph of the paperwhite press release Linda linked above:
> 
> Beautiful Leather Covers with Auto Wake and Sleep
> 
> "Covers for Kindle Paperwhite feature a premium textured leather exterior and a subtle woven nylon interior to provide the lightest and thinnest form of protection. The integrated magnetic clasp ensures the cover remains securely closed while in a backpack, purse, or briefcase. The cover automatically wakes Kindle Paperwhite upon opening and puts it to sleep when closed, making it easy to dive right back into the book."
> 
> The COVER wakes it up? Fascinating.


That also means... you'd never see the screensaver? Maybe no more special offers.... If they do discontinue special offers, I wonder what we'll so on the models that do currently have special offers.

CORRECTION - they do have them with and without special offers.


----------



## CandyTX

thomashton said:


> Amazon. Why you no take my money?!?!?!?
> 
> Update your site.


I'm pretty sure they could sell gold plated mac & cheese and I'd buy it. I'm a SUCKER.


----------



## sparklemotion

Bethany B. said:


> So which ones are you all going for?


The paperwhite for sure.


----------



## tnt

New pricing is up... $499 for Kindle fird 32gb.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

lol Thomas. 

Don't buy all the PW 3G's as I'm driving home folks! Save 1 for me!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Eltanin Publishing said:


> That also means... you'd never see the screensaver? Maybe no more special offers.... If they do discontinue special offers, I wonder what we'll so on the models that do currently have special offers.


Lots of people don't use a cover... or leave the K sitting open when they put it down for a bit... so I'd guess the screen will still go to screensaver after X number of seconds, just that if you close the cover it's immediate.


----------



## jlee745

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm really excited about the Whispersync for Voice! I listen to Audible books on my Android phone and have always wanted to have the capability to pick up right where I left off in a Kindle book. Since that wasn't available, I've been reading a different book on the Kindle while listening to something else on the phone. Not bad if the books are totally different, but sometimes I am reading two similar books and get the story lines confused. LOL


Do you have to purchase the book and the audible to do this?


----------



## sparklemotion

thomashton said:


> Amazon. Why you no take my money?!?!?!?
> 
> Update your site.


Yes, please!


----------



## history_lover

Linjeakel said:


> According to the press release the new basic Kindle is "available to customers all over the world", but no such statement is made about any of the other models. So I guess that's that then.


I know, it's like they think we live in a third world country


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I found this about speeds on the Virgin Mobile MiFi:
> 
> Speeds:
> up to 3.1 Mbps download
> up to 1.8 Mbps upload
> 
> So, based on that, which is my point of comparison, the AT&T 4G would seem faster? 3.1 Mbps compared to 18? Am I reading that right? I could live with that for $50 a year....
> 
> If 4G isn't available, does a 4G device use 3G? And off the check AT&T coverage maps....
> 
> Betsy


YES. . .per the press release Linda linked to, it's desinged to use 3G if 4G isn't available.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

jlee745 said:


> Do you have to purchase the book and the audible to do this?


Probably. It would be awesome if they gave us both versions, but I don't think that's going to happen. But if you got the book from the Overdrive library, maybe it would work


----------



## DYB

Yeah, pre-ordered that Paperwhite thing.  We'll see how that works!  I hope the front-lit screen isn't just a poor excuse for a backlit screen.  I just want eInk.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Quoting the first post here because of Harvey's recap (even though the new devices aren't available yet...)



Harvey said:


> We're using this thread for live-posting - along with your reactions and comments - about the Amazon press briefing. We expect a new Kindle Fire and new Kindles will be announced!
> 
> *Links:*
> - Amazon's Kindle page
> - $69 Kindle
> 
> *Specs:*
> Kindle Paperwhite:
> - New display, with 25% more contrast
> - Capacitive touchscreen, 212 pixels per inch (62% more pixels than previous displays)
> - Built-in light with multiple light levels
> - 7 font types
> - Displays "time to read"
> - Battery life: (8 weeks with the light on!)
> - Body color: black
> - Size: 9.1mm thin
> - Weight: 7.5 ounces (212 grams)
> - Includes features from previous models like X-ray, Whispersync
> - Kindle Lending library available from the device
> - Price $119 (for WiFi version). Order available today; ships October 1st
> - Price for 3G version: $179. Order available today; ships October 1st
> 
> Kindle Fire 2
> - Price $159. Order today; ships September 14th
> - Twice the memory (RAM) of previous Fire
> 
> Kindle Fire HD
> - Display: 7" and 8.9" models available, HD, 254 pixels per inch, 1920x1200 resolution
> - HD front-facing camera
> - Size: 8.8mm thin
> - Weight: 20 ounces
> - Processor: OMAP 4470
> - 5GZ WiFi, and two antennas
> - Sound: dual stereo speakers, Dolby Digital Plus
> - Memory: 16GB
> - HDMI out
> - Whispersync works across e-book and audio-book versions
> - Whispersync works for games; stores unlocked gaming levels in the cloud
> - "Immersion reading" - watch the text as the audio-book plays
> - X-ray for movies: tap a character in the movie to see who the actor is.
> - X-ray for textbooks: with smart glossaries, Wikipedia links, and YouTube videos
> - New e-mail app; Facebook app
> - Parental controls with Kindle Freetime time-limit mode
> - With 4G LTE version, you get 250MB of data per month plus 20GB of cloud storage
> 
> - Price:
> - Kindle Fire 7", 16GB - $199 - ships November 20th. Order today.
> - Kindle Fire 8.9" 16GB - $299 - ships November 20th. Order today.
> - Kindle Fire HD with 4G LTE, 32GB - $499 - ships November 20th. Order today.
> 
> $69 Kindle
> - Color: black
> - Display: "sharper than previous $79 Kindle"
> - Price : $69
> - Order today


I'm looking at the Fire HDs...and thinking between the $299 Fire and the $499 4G. So, the only difference betweeen the two is the 4G is 32GB and has the 4G capability and the $299 version is only 16GB? So, I'd be paying $200 more plus $50 a year to get the 16GB extra and 4G....

And there's only a front-facing camera? What if I want to take a picture of something...I have to shoot behind me?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Okay, big question...does the power supply from the previous versions of Kindle work with the new Paperwhite?

L


----------



## Susan in VA

kinbr said:


> Here's the $119 Kindle Paperwhite!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Paperwhite-Resolution-Display-Built-/dp/B007OZNZG0?tag=kbpst-20


This confirms that it is indeed still e-ink!


----------



## B. Justin Shier

There it is. From the Paperwhite Amazon page:

_"Unlike a backlit tablet display, Kindle Paperwhite guides light towards *the surface of the e-ink display* from above so that the light never shines directly towards your eyes, allowing you to read comfortably without eye strain."_

Can't wait to hear how the new version of e-ink works.

B.


----------



## crebel

Ordered the Paperwhite for $119 and the "magic" Amazon cover in persimmon!  WooHoo!!!


----------



## Atunah

Looks like the entry level Fire gets a lot of the features too:



> New Latest Generation Kindle Fire-Only $159
> 
> Kindle Fire, the #1 best-selling product on Amazon for the past year, is now even better, with all the features customers love about the original Kindle Fire-all the content, seamless integration with the Amazon Cloud, Whispersync, and a brilliant 7" touchscreen-now with a faster processor for 40% faster performance, twice the memory and longer battery life. The new Kindle Fire also offers all of the new features that are exclusive to the Kindle Fire family-including X-Ray for Movies, X-Ray for Books, Immersion Reading, Whispersync for Voice, Kindle FreeTime and more.


----------



## tnt

Did you see this from the front page "dear customer letter about the Kindle Fire 4G...."plus our new unprecedented $49.99 one-year 4G data package. "


----------



## krm0789

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Quoting the first post here because of Harvey's recap (even though the new devices aren't available yet...)
> 
> I'm looking at the Fire HDs...and thinking between the $299 Fire and the $499 4G. So, the only difference betweeen the two is the 4G is 32GB and has the 4G capability and the $299 version is only 16GB? So, I'd be paying $200 more plus $50 a year to get the 16GB extra and 4G....
> 
> And there's only a front-facing camera? What if I want to take a picture of something...I have to shoot behind me?
> 
> Betsy


I wish the 4G was available for the smaller capacities. I can't get on board for paying $200 more for memory I don't need, just to have 4G.


----------



## JimC1946

Pre-ordered! 7" HD w/16GB.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kinbr said:


> 4G Fire!
> 
> www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Dolby-Audio-Dual-Band/dp/B008GFRDL0?tag=kbpst-20


Thanks. . .that's got all we need. . .it looks like you can get a 32GB HD8.9" Fire for $369.

Scroll down any page to see a comparison.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I seem to be able to pre-order it from the UK, or at least I've got it in my basket and everything and it hasn't given me any errors yet....


----------



## Linjeakel

There are also 32Gb versions of the two Kindle HDs and a 64Gb version of the 4G Fire for $599.


----------



## Geemont

I'm probably going for the Kindle with 3G and the larger Fire. That's two new toys for me.  I'll have to check the specs when I get home and off the iPhone.  Special Offers of any kind are dealbreakers.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

The video for the paperwhite kindle mentions the "X minutes to finish the chapter" and shows it at the bottom of the page on the left, while reading, with the percentage read on the right. I sure hope this is customizable. It's a neat feature, but I don't want all that text at the bottom. I want percent and either locations or page numbers...

EDIT - later in the video, someone is reading with locations on the left and percentages on the right - so it must be at least somewhat customizable. 

More EDIT - an image on the sales page shows a reading page with NOTHING on the bottom (no percentage read, or locations). I'm going to be so impressed (and happy) if Amazon made that bottom row totally customizable!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And bluetooth:
Integrated Bluetooth Connectivity
Kindle Fire HD features built-in Bluetooth support, so you can connect to a variety of different wireless accessories such as stereo headphones, speakers, keyboards, and more.

Woohoo!


----------



## briezee

And it looks like there is a 64GB version of the Kindle Fire HD for $599, as well.


----------



## Linjeakel

kiazishiru said:


> I seem to be able to pre-order it from the UK, or at least I've got it in my basket and everything and it hasn't given me any errors yet....


You can probably buy it, but it's not set up to use here and you'd lose a lot of the features you're paying for. Amazon says:



> If you're traveling with Kindle Fire HD, you can access any content you've downloaded to your device or shop for new books and magazines anytime you like.
> With a U.S. credit card, you'll also be able to purchase new apps and music for Kindle Fire HD while you are abroad.
> 
> To purchase, download, or stream movies and TV shows, you must be physically present in the U.S. and have a U.S. billing address.


----------



## durphy

Got a paperwhite...so far. Now for the Kindle Watch thread.


----------



## Geoffrey

The specs on the 8.9" do not have any battery life listed ...


----------



## Seleya

No updates on the Italian Amazon site, I tried to pre-order the paperwhite to see what would happen and got the 'item can be shipped to your location' message.

I feel like that red-haired step-child now, and I wasn't even planning on upgrading.


----------



## Atunah

> A single charge lasts up to eight weeks, based on a half hour of reading per day with wireless off and the light setting at 10.


So 30 hours total read time with the light turned at what I assume is in the middle. Not sure where setting 10 is, I just counted the bars on the picture.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geemont said:


> I'm probably going for the Kindle with 3G and the larger Fire. That's two new toys for me. I'll have to check the specs when I get home and off the iPhone. Special Offers of any kind are dealbreakers.


On the Fire HD I was looking at it says this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008GFRB9E/ref=fs_j?tag=kbpst-20
"Includes special offers and sponsored screensavers. Learn more"

and the "Learn More" says in part:

"You'll receive special offers and sponsored screensavers directly on your Kindle Fire HD.

Your offers display on the lock screen and lower left hand corner of the home screen."

EDIT: Also says that on the Fire HD 8.9"

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For those who care.  The new $69 kindle is exactly the same size as the prior $79 kindle.

The new paperwhite Kindle is slightly smaller than the prior kindle Touch.

I think I'm going to get the paperwhite without 3G and the larger HD fire. . . .or maybe the smaller HD fire. . . .Probably won't go with the 4G version. . . .or maybe I will. . . . .I'm so decisive!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Linjeakel said:


> You can probably buy it, but it's not set up to use here and you'd lose a lot of the features you're paying for. Amazon says:


I meant the kindle paperwhite, I'm not interested in the fire 

Plus it stopped me at the address choose page, sadly enough


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> For those who care. The new $69 kindle is exactly the same size as the prior $79 kindle.
> 
> The new paperwhite Kindle is slightly smaller than the prior kindle Touch.
> 
> I think I'm going to get the paperwhite without 3G and the larger HD fire. . . .or maybe the smaller HD fire. . . .Probably won't go with the 4G version. . . .or maybe I will. . . . .I'm so decisive!


I think the 69 dollar kindle IS the 79 dollar kindle marked down 10 bucks.... because that's what amazon is showing that i've already bought...


----------



## Geoffrey

Decided on a 8.9" wifi 16gb version.  I've never come close to filling my current Fire as I just don't keep that much content on it at any given time.    

Now I need to wait for attractive & useful cases to be released.  The initial ones from Amazon are kinda ugly and kinda expensive.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, ordered!

Kindle Paperwhite WiFi with Special Offers, with a Fuschia cover

Kindle Fire HD 8.9", 16GB, with a super power charger

The PW is supposed to arrive on Oct 3; the Fire on Nov 28.

Whoo-hoo!

L


----------



## briezee

I saw that there are no speakers listed for the Paperwhite kindles. Does this mean that TTS would not work? (Not sure if this was addressed in the press conference.)


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

briezee said:


> I saw that there are no speakers listed for the Paperwhite kindles. Does this mean that TTS would not work? (Not sure if this was addressed in the press conference.)


Interesting catch - the comparison grid specifically says no speakers. But does it have a headphone jack? I don't think it does. I zoomed in on the image of the cover, which shows the bottom, and no headphone jack... Not a big deal to me, but some people will be particularly not happy. Wait... didn't the presentation say you could sync up an audio book and the ebook and read together? Or was that just the Fire HD?

In any case, with whispersync for audio books, it would be handy having the audio book and ebook both on the kindle and just bring one device, but that's not possible if no audio...


----------



## Geoffrey

Leslie said:


> Okay, ordered!
> 
> Kindle Paperwhite WiFi with Special Offers, with a Fuschia cover
> 
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9", 16GB, with a super power charger
> 
> The PW is supposed to arrive on Oct 3; the Fire on Nov 28.
> 
> Whoo-hoo!
> 
> L


I was on the fence about the supercharger. I have so many mini-USB chargers as my phones also use them .... but I'm curious if the 'super' part is actually faster charging or a marketing word. I'm sure I'll be bugging you over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Candee15

Interesting that the PW holds up to 1,100 books.  My KT holds up to 3,000 books.  I'm surprised.  Of course, that's not stopping me.  I still want a PW


----------



## Ann in Arlington

telracs said:


> I think the 69 dollar kindle IS the 79 dollar kindle marked down 10 bucks.... because that's what amazon is showing that i've already bought...


Don't think so. When I go to the $69 Kindle from the page that has the new stuff it DOESN'T show that I bought it.


----------



## guiri

Not that I need one and I haven't used my Kindle since I got it, BUT, I might want to buy a Fire HD with the big screen.

So, what's this BS about advertising on it? Can you not get it without and yes, what's the battery life?

The thing looks awesome and I hope they take a buttload of market share from Apple as I think they suck!

By the way, I saw the info about it and all the content available. How much does all that stuff cost like movies and tv shows?
Can you also get magazines for the fire like Popular Science, Popular Mechanics?

Thanks



George


----------



## Geoffrey

I was surprised about the delivery dates.  Mine is scheduled for 11/27 - a full week after release and I just placed the order as soon as I found the url to order them.  I wonder if they're under scheduling their shipments since, if memory serves, they did a bit of over-promising with the initial fire release.  I paid my $4 for overnight (dog, that's cheap) but It's actually overnight plus 6 ....


----------



## Atunah

Leslie said:


> Okay, ordered!
> 
> Kindle Paperwhite WiFi with Special Offers, with a Fuschia cover
> 
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9", 16GB, with a super power charger
> 
> The PW is supposed to arrive on Oct 3; the Fire on Nov 28.
> 
> Whoo-hoo!
> 
> L


Those are the 2 options I am leaning towards. Minus the fushia cover that is. There will be no fushia or pink in my house. 

I haven't pulled the trigger yet though, I think I need some food first as I skipped lunch. I also haven't had any water in hours, so I feel parched. My cat might be starving too somewhere, I don't know. 

I think I go with the Paperwhite first and hold off on the FireHD supersize. I think we have some Best Buy points and I assume at some point these would be in the store. If I can wait that long.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoffrey said:


> Decided on a 8.9" wifi 16gb version. I've never come close to filling my current Fire as I just don't keep that much content on it at any given time.


Whereas I am an app slut...

I'm still debating, though I've ordered three devices.  I kind of like the size of my Fire. If I was going to totally abandon ship and get rid of my iPad AND my old Fire, the Fire 8.9" would definitely be the solution. But right now, I still have quite an investment in apps on the iPad. So, I'm thinking the WiFi only, 7" HD version with camera, bluetooth, etc, would fill the niche between my iPad and the new iPad....

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Geoffrey said:


> I was surprised about the delivery dates. Mine is scheduled for 11/27 - a full week after release and I just placed the order as soon as I found the url to order them. I wonder if they're under scheduling their shipments since, if memory serves, they did a bit of over-promising with the initial fire release. I paid my $4 for overnight (dog, that's cheap) but It's actually overnight plus 6 ....


 My order for a Paperwhite says October 31. Let's hope that's a glitch... What delivery dates did other people get? I ordered a wi-fi paperwhite with ads, and a blue cover.

Sorry, it's the cover that says Oct 31 - the Paperwhite says Oct 3 (2 day shipping). I wonder if I should separate the order... though it does give two dates and says two shipments, so probably ok.


----------



## guiri

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Whereas I am an app slut...
> 
> I'm still debating, though I've ordered three devices.  I kind of like the size of my Fire. If I was going to totally abandon ship and get rid of my iPad AND my old Fire, the Fire 8.9" would definitely be the solution. But right now, I still have quite an investment in apps on the iPad. So, I'm thinking the WiFi only, 7" HD version with camera, bluetooth, etc, would fill the niche between my iPad and the new iPad....
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you absolutely need more PADS!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm on Kindle Watch as well - with a Paperwhite. I also got an Amazon sleeve-style zipped cover - going to try that out as I usually read my Kindle naked, anyway.


----------



## Leslie

Eltanin Publishing said:


> My order for a Paperwhite says October 31. Let's hope that's a glitch... What delivery dates did other people get? I ordered a wi-fi paperwhite with ads, and a blue cover.


October 3rd for me. I didn't pay $3.99 for the one day shipping.

L


----------



## briezee

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Interesting catch - the comparison grid specifically says no speakers. But does it have a headphone jack? I don't think it does. I zoomed in on the image of the cover, which shows the bottom, and no headphone jack... Not a big deal to me, but some people will be particularly not happy. Wait... didn't the presentation say you could sync up an audio book and the ebook and read together? Or was that just the Fire HD?
> 
> In any case, with whispersync for audio books, it would be handy having the audio book and ebook both on the kindle and just bring one device, but that's not possible if no audio...


I don't even really need audio output, it's just handy to have the auto page forwarding while I knit.


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Those are the 2 options I am leaning towards. Minus the fushia cover that is. There will be no fushia or pink in my house.


I must be getting old...so much pink and purple in my life these days!

I also liked the persimmon color (orange). I have a few weeks to change my mind.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

guiri said:


> Betsy, you absolutely need more PADS!


  I should have clarified, that the new Fire would fill in the niche between the old iPad and a new iPad so I don't have to buy a new iPad.... I can get a new Fire instead for less money that would do the few things I can't do on my current iPad....do wish the new Fire also had a rear facing camera, though....

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Harvey said:


> I'm on Kindle Watch as well - with a Paperwhite. I also got an Amazon sleeve-style zipped cover - going to try that out as I usually read my Kindle naked, anyway.


The kindle, right?


----------



## SandyD

Just ordered the Paperwhite for 119 and a blue cover to replace my K2 that has been dying for a while and ordered the 8.9 fire with a pink cover which will replace my original fire that will become a hand down to my daughter.


----------



## CS

Do the new Fires come with a way to plug the system in to charge it? I notice the little adapter is a separate purchase now. At $20, that's kind of a buzzkill.

Edit: Seems it's $10 now or I misread. But still.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> I also got an Amazon sleeve-style zipped cover - going to try that out *as I usually read my Kindle naked*, anyway.


Too much information, Harvey.   

Betsy


----------



## JackRabt

Hello everyone, I've been lurking here for the last few weeks, and was caught up with the announcements today... how exciting!!! (so I went ahead and registered an account here)  I already have an Ipad, otherwise, I would strongly consider the Kindle Fire HD!!!

But all I really need is a Kindle e-ink so I can read it outside.....so I've been anxiously awaiting today's announcement!!

I just ordered the PW with Special Offers.  I had ordered the Fuscia cover, but decided that it looked like it would be distracting while reading, so I cancelled the cover off my order.

Then I decided to go ahead with the Black cover instead, by this point, my black cover is showing estimated delivery of Oct 11, while my Kindle is showing estimated delivery of Oct 3....I had the pink one showing it would've been delivered at the same time as the Kindle, so I don't know because I ordered the cover separately, if that is making it delayed, or if the black is selling that quickly?!  Oh well, it's only a week difference, I'm still excited!!!


----------



## crebel

Eltanin Publishing said:


> My order for a Paperwhite says October 31. Let's hope that's a glitch... What delivery dates did other people get? I ordered a wi-fi paperwhite with ads, and a blue cover.
> 
> Sorry, it's the cover that says Oct 31 - the Paperwhite says Oct 3 (2 day shipping). I wonder if I should separate the order... though it does give two dates and says two shipments, so probably ok.


I paid the extra for next-day shipping and my verification says delivery estimate: Oct 02. It also says the cover will be shipped separately with an estimated date of the 16th. So, I agree, I think we're okay!


----------



## durphy

My Paperwhite wifi delivery date is October 3

My Kindle Fire HD 7", Dolby Audio, Dual-Band Wi-Fi, 16 GB  is .... September 14!!!!!!


----------



## cagnes

crebel said:


> Ordered the Paperwhite for $119 and the "magic" Amazon cover in persimmon! WooHoo!!!


Me too!!!


----------



## crisandria

Kindle Paperwhite 3G with the indigo cover.  Now the wait begins.


----------



## Yollo

So, is it too early to start the 'Official I'm Waiting For My Kindle Paperwhite To Arrive' thread?


----------



## sparklemotion

Leslie said:


> October 3rd for me. I didn't pay $3.99 for the one day shipping.
> 
> L


Oct 3rd for me too with Prime.


----------



## history_lover

Wow, I'll be really disappointed if the Paperwhite doesn't have TTS anymore. I use it with my non-fiction all the time. I was all for getting one whenever they get around to remembering the UK but now I'm not so sure. At least I have a long time to consider it though since it doesn't look like it's getting released in the UK anytime soon.   What a massive effing disappointment.


----------



## JimC1946

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Whereas I am an app slut...


That's okay, I'll still respect you tomorrow. Uh, what did you say your name was? 

I've looked all the way through the specs for the Fire HD, and I didn't see any mention of an external volume control. Did I maybe miss something?


----------



## krm0789

4g is not with $200, 4g is not worth $200, 4g is not worth $200... Just like last year, I started out "eh" & now my brain insists that I need a new toy... You're all bad influences!


----------



## guiri

Harvey said:


> I'm on Kindle Watch as well - with a Paperwhite. I also got an Amazon sleeve-style zipped cover - going to try that out as I usually read my Kindle naked, anyway.


Ok, so , is the KINDLE naked or YOU?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Geoffrey said:


> The kindle, right?


Yes, Geoffrey - the Kindle!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

history_lover said:


> Wow, I'll be really disappointed if the Paperwhite doesn't have TTS anymore. I use it with my non-fiction all the time. I was all for getting one whenever they get around to remembering the UK but now I'm not so sure. At least I have a long time to consider it though since it doesn't look like it's getting released in the UK anytime soon.  What a massive effing disappointment.


I don't know about that yet... they did just release the new kindle fire and kindle fire HD in the uk


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

crebel said:


> I paid the extra for next-day shipping and my verification says delivery estimate: Oct 02. It also says the cover will be shipped separately with an estimated date of the 16th. So, I agree, I think we're okay!


A bummer, though, to wait a month for the blue cover... maybe the date will improve.

And yeah, I can't believe they'd get rid of TTS (or any audio, ie. audiobooks) on the Paperwhite... what were they thinking? For some people (luckily not me), that's a deal-breaker.

I do find it interesting that they are still selling the KK.

Last random thought - what, if anything, is new with the new baby kindle? Specs still say e-ink pearl, not the new hi-res display.


----------



## SandyD

CS said:


> Do the new Fires come with a way to plug the system in to charge it? I notice the little adapter is a separate purchase now. At $20, that's kind of a buzzkill.
> 
> Edit: Seems it's $10 now or I misread. But still.


IN THE BOX: Kindle Fire HD tablet, USB 2.0 cable, and Quick Start Guide


----------



## krm0789

The email does say 4g is sponsored by ATT. Not sure if you'd all decided for sure on that or not!


----------



## Geoffrey

JimC1946 said:


> I've looked all the way through the specs for the Fire HD, and I didn't see any mention of an external volume control. Did I maybe miss something?


I'm assuming it's like the current Fire with only an on-screen volume control.


----------



## CS

SandyD said:


> IN THE BOX: Kindle Fire HD tablet, USB 2.0 cable, and Quick Start Guide


Thanks. I hate that the plug adapter is now sold separately.

Is there any way to attach a keyboard to the new Fires or is that still a no-go?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yollo said:


> So, is it too early to start the 'Official I'm Waiting For My Kindle Paperwhite To Arrive' thread?


I started one in Let's Talk Kindle; 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,125570.0.html

and a thread for the Fire in Fire Talk here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,125571.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Seleya

Kindle Fire is now available on Amazon. it.
New Fire 159 €

Fire HD 16 GB 199 €

Fire HD 32 GB 249 €

The new Baby K is 79€

and no Paperwhite...


----------



## wavesprite

SandyD said:


> IN THE BOX: Kindle Fire HD tablet, USB 2.0 cable, and Quick Start Guide


No power cord? I wonder if my Fire AC plug will work....


----------



## Geoffrey

I just noticed that the new 9 inchers are a half lb. heavier than the current fire - 20oz v 14oz.  That's a bit of a brick.  Took me a while to get used to the heaviness of this one after the fleatherlight 8.7oz K3.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> Thanks. I hate that the plug adapter is now sold separately.
> 
> Is there any way to attach a keyboard to the new Fires or is that still a no-go?


The HD ones have bluetooth so I'm assuming a bluetooth keyboard will work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

wavesprite said:


> No power cord?


The original Fire came with a power plug and integrated cord. The most recent kindles just came with a USB cord and, if you needed it, you could buy the plug part separate. But any USB compatible plug will do. Now they've made the new Fires match the most recent kindles.


----------



## CS

Geoffrey said:


> I just noticed that the new 9 inchers are a half lb. heavier than the current fire - 20oz v 14oz. That's a bit of a brick. Took me a while to get used to the heaviness of this one after the fleatherlight 8.7oz K3.....


I'm wondering if the new HD Fires are any lighter than the Fire 1, which I felt was too heavy. It's ridiculous than an iPad 2 feels lighter than the original Fire. This is a big deal to me, so I'll be waiting and wondering.


----------



## wavesprite

Ann in Arlington said:


> The original Fire came with a power plug and integrated cord. The most recent kindles just came with a USB cord and, if you needed it, you could buy the plug part separate. But any USB compatible plug will do. Now they've made the new Fires match the most recent kindles.


Thanks! So my current Fire cord will work?


----------



## DD

Although I'm in love with my Kindle Touch 3G, that additional contrast and built in light won me over.  I just ordered the Paperwhite 3G with a black leather cover.

I'm confused about the delivery estimate though.  As a Prime member, I get free 2 day shipping but my estimated delivery date is October 11th??!!  It's released on Oct. 1.  Weird.  I hope Amazon is just being conservative and I get it much sooner.  Anybody else get a weird delivery estimate?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

wavesprite said:


> Thanks! So my current Fire cord will work?


I would think so. . . . . .I'm planning on using mine. . . .unless I give the Fire to the boy. . . .


----------



## Geoffrey

CS said:


> Thanks. I hate that the plug adapter is now sold separately.





wavesprite said:


> No power cord?


Gotta make their money somehow. My phones use the same mini USB port to charge so I have two on my nightstand, on at my computer desk, one at my work desk and one in my satchel - so I decided to forgo a plug to start.


----------



## JimC1946

krm0789 said:


> You're all bad influences!


And your point is...?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I wouldn't worry about delivery estimates at this point.  As I recall they're always kind of wacky for people who order on day one.  But most everyone ends up getting their devices at about the same time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> The HD ones have bluetooth so I'm assuming a bluetooth keyboard will work.


They specifically mention keyboards in the bluetooth part of the specs...


----------



## DD

Interesting that the Paperwhite is a hair smaller than the Touch 3G.

Kindle Paperwhite:  6.7" x 4.6" x 0.36"

Kindle Touch 3G:    6.8" x 4.7" x 0.40"


----------



## Karen

I did it, I ordered a Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 64GB.  Now for the wait.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

According the the Guardian, the paperwhite will be released in the UK, which I hope means SOON.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/sep/06/amazon-introduces-kindle-fire?newsfeed=true


----------



## JimC1946

At least the wait is only a week or so this time, compared to six weeks when the original Kindle Fire was announced last year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JimC1946 said:


> At least the wait is only a week or so this time, compared to six weeks when the original Kindle Fire was announced last year.


Depends what you ordered.


----------



## guiri

Harvey said:


> Yes, Geoffrey - the Kindle!


Phew!


----------



## hamerfan

The Kindle Paperwhite turns on and off with the opening and closing of the Amazon cover.
I really like the MarWare cover I have for my K3:



I wonder if the on/off function on the K PW will work with a different cover than the Amazon one.


----------



## crebel

DD said:


> Although I'm in love with my Kindle Touch 3G, that additional contrast and built in light won me over. I just ordered the Paperwhite 3G with a black leather cover.
> 
> I'm confused about the delivery estimate though. As a Prime member, I get free 2 day shipping but my estimated delivery date is October 11th??!! It's released on Oct. 1. Weird. I hope Amazon is just being conservative and I get it much sooner. Anybody else get a weird delivery estimate?


Doublecheck your confirmation. Several of us show delivery of the PW on expected date (mine Oct 2 with next-day shipping), but the Amazon covers are being delivered separately quite a bit later.


----------



## Tatiana

DD said:


> Interesting that the Paperwhite is a hair smaller than the Touch 3G.
> 
> Kindle Paperwhite: 6.7" x 4.6" x 0.36"
> 
> Kindle Touch 3G: 6.8" x 4.7" x 0.40"


Paperwhite just a hair smaller - my beautiful Oberon Celtic Hounds for the Touch should still work wonderfully. I won't have to buy a new Oberon cover. Yippee!


----------



## JimC1946

Ann in Arlington said:


> Depends what you ordered.


Oops, sorry, I meant the 7" Kindle Fire HD.


----------



## cc1013

I'm so psyched for the paperwhite Kindles!

I ordered:
  Paperwhite Wifi without special offers - delivery estimate of 10/2 (paid $3.99 for overnight shipping)
  Fuschia cover - delivery estimate of 10/2 (paid $3.99 for overnight shipping)
  Black cover - delivery estimate of 10/10 (paid $3.99 for overnight shipping)

I'm not sure which cover I will end up actually getting, but ordered both colors for now.


----------



## Leslie

CS said:


> Do the new Fires come with a way to plug the system in to charge it? I notice the little adapter is a separate purchase now. At $20, that's kind of a buzzkill.
> 
> Edit: Seems it's $10 now or I misread. But still.


If you order the power charger when you order the Fire, they take $10 off.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> If you order the power charger when you order the Fire, they take $10 off.
> 
> L


I hope so. . .that wasn't clear when I ordered both and it's not completely clear on my order summary either. I may send and ask the question.

edit: never mind. . .I see where $10 is deducted. . . . .PLUS I get $3 in MP3 credit for buying a kindle accessory.


----------



## Leslie

JimC1946 said:


> At least the wait is only a week or so this time, compared to six weeks when the original Kindle Fire was announced last year.


Well, not for the 8.9" model...that won't ship 'til November.

L


----------



## chocochibi

I ordered the paperwhite 3G with the persimmon cover.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hope so. . .that wasn't clear when I ordered both and it's not completely clear on my order summary either. I may send and ask the question.
> 
> edit: never mind. . .I see where $10 is deducted. . . . .*PLUS I get $3 in MP3 credit for buying a kindle accessory*.


I forgot that little bonus was there for the PW covers too!


----------



## Leslie

crebel said:


> Doublecheck your confirmation. Several of us show delivery of the PW on expected date (mine Oct 2 with next-day shipping), but the Amazon covers are being delivered separately quite a bit later.


According to my order, my fuchsia cover will arrive with my Kindle on October 3rd.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you order the Fire 4G, you don't get a delivery date (at least I didn't) and you get a notice that "you will receive an email asking you to confirm your pre-order when the FCC approves this device."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

yeah. . . .I saw in the press release that it said that it wasn't yet approved or something.  Hmmmmm. . . . . .I don't guess there's much danger they won't though.


----------



## DD

crebel said:


> Doublecheck your confirmation. Several of us show delivery of the PW on expected date (mine Oct 2 with next-day shipping), but the Amazon covers are being delivered separately quite a bit later.


Both the Kindle and the cover are on the same order. Both items have a release date of Oct. 1. I checked again. Delivery date is Oct. 11.


----------



## DD

From the pictures, I can't find a Home button on the Paperwhite 3G.  I see the word 'Kindle' on the bottom where the Home button was on the Touch but it doesn't look even slightly raised like a button.  I wonder if the 'automatic on' feature goes right to the Home page instead of the page in the current book you are reading.  Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## DYB

Nobody should worry about those delivery dates just yet.  I'd guess everyone who ordered day 1 will get them at the same time.  In the past, I think even those who ordered regular Prime (2 day) shipping got them overnighted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DD said:


> Both the Kindle and the cover are on the same order. Both items have a release date of Oct. 1. I checked again. Delivery date is Oct. 11.


If they are in the same order, then the cover is driving the delivery. Did you check "send my items as they become available?"

Betsy


----------



## stevene9

Just ordered my Paperwhite and got an October 17th delivery estimate. I assume those that ordered sooner got an earlier date. I also wonder if my k3 (kk) cover will fit it (I know it won't do the automatic on and off thing, but I don't care about that).

Steve


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If they are in the same order, then the cover is driving the delivery. Did you check "send my items as they become available?"
> 
> Betsy


Yes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

stevene9 said:


> Just ordered my Paperwhite and got an October 17th delivery estimate. I assume those that ordered sooner got an earlier date. I also wonder if my k3 (kk) cover will fit it (I know it won't do the automatic on and off thing, but I don't care about that).
> 
> Steve


Steve, which PW did you order? The $119 WiFi is still showing Oct 3 for a delivery date...

Betsy


----------



## guiri

Are there any more specs and pics somewhere showing ports and buttons of the new units?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

stevene9 said:


> Just ordered my Paperwhite and got an October 17th delivery estimate. I assume those that ordered sooner got an earlier date. I also wonder if my k3 (kk) cover will fit it (I know it won't do the automatic on and off thing, but I don't care about that).
> 
> Steve


I tried to order both the WiFi and 3G PWs and got an Oct 3 delivery date for both. But I'm a Prime two day member. Are you ordering 2 day?

Betsy


----------



## silenceiseverything

Woo-hoo! Just ordered the Wi-fi Kindle Paperwhite and the 8.9 in. HD Kindle Fire.  My K3 will go to my sister who's in England and my current Fire will go to my 8 year old sister who's been bugging me for one for the past year.  When I buy Kindles, everyone in my family is happy as they tend to get the hand-me-downs, so they encourage me.


----------



## D/W

guiri said:


> Are there any more specs and pics somewhere showing ports and buttons of the new units?


The product pages for each device have quite a few device photos. You can click on a link (in orange) at the top of this screen to visit the Amazon Kindle/Fire product pages.


----------



## stevene9

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Steve, which PW did you order? The $119 WiFi is still showing Oct 3 for a delivery date...
> 
> Betsy


I order the 3G w no offers. Oct 17th delivery, with the cover coming Oct 11th.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

Wow, dates are changing fast! I ordered a PW with special offers, got a date of 10/2. Realized I wanted the one without special offers, cancelled the first order, order the one with out the special offers, and got a date of 10/11. Just checked the with special offers version, thinking maybe they were shipping sooner, and they are now showing a date of 10/17.

Guess we'll get it when we get it! Seems like the dates jumped up on the Touch when I ordered it as well...

Not a big deal, the world won't end, but I want my new toy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Even though I tried ordering one earlier and got the 10/3 delivery date, when I tried to order one just now, I got the 10/11 date.  And when I removed one from my cart, the 10/11 date stayed....

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl

Just ordered the PW WiFi with SO & the Fuschia cover  Delivery date for both is Oct 3. I'm holding out on the new Fire HD until Christmas/my birthday in hopes my bf will want to upgrade me Lol!


----------



## Linjeakel

Holy sh.... er .... Gosh! Both the 7" Fires are available for pre-order in the UK! Release date 25th October.

You remember how I didn't need one, wasn't gonna get one, no way, no how? Weeeellll I may have sort of ordered the HD model.....    

We're still going to be short on features though. There's no free Prime videos for example, but I figure I have plenty of time to decide if it's really worth having one. I'm just way too tired and stuffed full of random bits of info at the moment. I'll study it all properly tomorrow.

Wonder if we'll get the Paperwhites too .....


----------



## j.elliott

The pictures of the Paperwhite show either a personal device homepage or an Amazon Storefront with pictures of book covers.  Am I right in believing that the homepage will show our book covers on it?  Or is that Amazon's storefront?  The text based homepage was never my favorite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

j.elliott said:


> The pictures of the Paperwhite show either a personal device homepage or an Amazon Storefront with pictures of book covers. Am I right in believing that the homepage will show our book covers on it? Or is that Amazon's storefront? The text based homepage was never my favorite.


And I love the text list of my books, it's all I need. I hope it's still an option....

Betsy


----------



## VondaZ

j.elliott said:


> The pictures of the Paperwhite show either a personal device homepage or an Amazon Storefront with pictures of book covers. Am I right in believing that the homepage will show our book covers on it? Or is that Amazon's storefront? The text based homepage was never my favorite.


I am wondering about this myself. During the press conference, I think Bezos said something about changing the interface to be similar to the Fire's with being able to switch back and forth between Cloud and Device. If I remembered that correctly, I am wondering what that means for Collections. The Fire interface doesn't support collections.


----------



## RobertKindle

The new Kindles have 2 GB of memory.  The previous Kindle Touches had 4 GB.  Anyone know why they decided to include less memory?


----------



## Steph H

Just ordered the Paperwhite 3G with a fuchsia cover. Getting a 10/11 delivery date on the Kindle, 10/3 on the cover. Hopefully that will change and they'll both be 10/3. 

Any new potential Fire will have to wait a bit. I'm happy enough with my current Fire...for now...but if I do get another one, the 4G would be highest on the list.


----------



## skyblue

REALLY want *NEED* the Paperwhite! I would love to ditch my book light!


----------



## Jaasy

After reading all 25 pages of this thread, looks like I'm ordering the Kindle PW 3G. I'll upgrade my Fire later...


----------



## Simon Haynes

silenceiseverything said:


> Woo-hoo! Just ordered the Wi-fi Kindle Paperwhite and the 8.9 in. HD Kindle Fire. My K3 will go to my sister who's in England and my current Fire will go to my 8 year old sister who's been bugging me for one for the past year. When I buy Kindles, everyone in my family is happy as they tend to get the hand-me-downs, so they encourage me.


This is what I've been saying will trigger the ebook market for middle-grade fiction. Not cheaper e-readers, but hand-me-downs of previous generations. (Same with cell phones, back in the day.)


----------



## planet_janet

I've stood solidly by my trusty K2i for almost three years, but the Paperwhite has pushed me over the edge.  I have an extremely itchy one-click finger right now, but my DH is always complaining that he can never buy me anything for Christmas because I always buy myself what I want, so I'm being good.  I've added the Paperwhite 3G w/SO to my Amazon wish list.  Now, how am I ever going to wait until Christmas?!?


----------



## Jesslyn

My KPW will be delivered approx 10/3, but even tho the KFHD shows a 11/20 date, my delivery for that shows 11/26


----------



## BradW

RobertKindle said:


> The new Kindles have 2 GB of memory. The previous Kindle Touches had 4 GB. Anyone know why they decided to include less memory?


In Amazon's mind, you're supposed to keep everything in their cloud, so why would you need local memory? And it cost-reduces it a bit.

Still, I came away from this not totally enthusiastic. I have a Keyboard now, and while I want the light, and the better contrast (provided it's noticable), I can't help feeling let down about what I'd be *giving up* to make the switch: 
- page-turn buttons (use a touch-screen while I'm eating Papa John's Pizza? Sounds messy.)
- speakers for text-to-speech, (I don't use it often, but I do sometimes turn it on & set the Kindle down while doing something else)
- unrestricted web browsing, (again, not a big user--with that browser you aren't going to do anything heavy anyway--but nice to have)

Losing the speakers probably surprises me the most, since their "read to me, mommy" WhisperNet Voice would benefit from it -- or is that only on the Fires?


----------



## Ephany

BradW said:


> In Amazon's mind, you're supposed to keep everything in their cloud, so why would you need local memory? And it cost-reduces it a bit.
> 
> Still, I came away from this not totally enthusiastic. I have a Keyboard now, and while I want the light, and the better contrast (provided it's noticable), I can't help feeling let down about what I'd be *giving up* to make the switch:
> - page-turn buttons (use a touch-screen while I'm eating Papa John's Pizza? Sounds messy.)
> - speakers for text-to-speech, (I don't use it often, but I do sometimes turn it on & set the Kindle down while doing something else)
> - unrestricted web browsing, (again, not a big user--with that browser you aren't going to do anything heavy anyway--but nice to have)
> 
> Losing the speakers probably surprises me the most, since their "read to me, mommy" WhisperNet Voice would benefit from it -- or is that only on the Fires?


Me too. If the Paperwhite had a keyboard option, I'd be a lot more interested. I also recently gave my Fire to my husband and replaced it with a Galaxy Tab2. I'm definitely not a 'cloud' person. The lack of a camera means he can use it at work so none of the newer models are an option. It's great that the line is expanding, but I'm worried that they're going to eventually move to just touchscreen and I'd really dislike that.


----------



## Geemont

Does any know if there is an opt out on Special Offers on the Fire 8.9?  I want one, will not tolerate ads.

I've sent an email to the Kindle feedback address.  Not sure if that's the right  place.  I'll wait for a reply.  But I don't accept a Fire with ads.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Geemont said:


> Does any know if there is an opt out on Special Offers on the Fire 8.9? I want one, will not tolerate ads.
> 
> I've sent an email to the Kindle feedback address. Not sure if that's the right place. I'll wait for a reply. But I don't accept a Fire with ads.


As of now, there does not appear to be a way to opt out of the ads on the Fire. Maybe if they get enough feedback, they will change that like they did for the SO Kindles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geemont said:


> Does any know if there is an opt out on Special Offers on the Fire 8.9? I want one, will not tolerate ads.
> 
> I've sent an email to the Kindle feedback address. Not sure if that's the right place. I'll wait for a reply. But I don't accept a Fire with ads.


There is no option shown; I've not found any mention of it anywhere. I believe it's how they are keeping the costs down. I don't believe they'll be intrusive for me--I don't even notice the ones on my Touch. For me, it's something I'm willing to have.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There is no option shown; I've not found any mention of it anywhere. I believe it's how they are keeping the costs down. I don't believe they'll be intrusive for me--I don't even notice the ones on my Touch. For me, it's something I'm willing to have.
> 
> Betsy


Agreed - I've saved some good money with a few of the special offers on my K$79, probably just about paid for it if I added them all up. Besides, I see them so briefly it's pretty much a non-issue for me - I just ignore them and have almost missed a couple of them. But we all have different tolerance levels for such things.

I was so sure I wasn't buying anything, and would wait for news on the iPad Mini - but now that I've seen the specs on the 7" HD Fire, I'm really tempted by the 32 GB model - and even my husband (who is unimpressed by Android or my Fire, but says "if you're happy with it, that's what's important") was impressed by the specs. I'll probably wait until I see one in the stores - if I like it it'll make his Christmas shopping really easy this year.


----------



## history_lover

kiazishiru said:


> I don't know about that yet... they did just release the new kindle fire and kindle fire HD in the uk


Yeah, that gave me hope... but here we are the next morning and still no sign of the Paperwhite being added. They've added the £69 Kindle and the Fires at the same time so you'd think if they were going to add the Paperwhite, they'd have done it along with those.

Boo.


----------



## Linjeakel

history_lover said:


> Yeah, that gave me hope... but here we are the next morning and still no sign of the Paperwhite being added. They've added the £69 Kindle and the Fires at the same time so you'd think if they were going to add the Paperwhite, they'd have done it along with those.
> 
> Boo.


I think it's unlikely that we'll be seeing new the e-ink Kindles here in the UK any time soon. They only released the basic and the Touch in April after all. It follows that the Paperwhite will be here about the same time next year.

I was shocked enough that they're finally releasing the Fire here!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

crebel said:


> This is one paragraph of the paperwhite press release Linda linked above:
> 
> Beautiful Leather Covers with Auto Wake and Sleep
> 
> "Covers for Kindle Paperwhite feature a premium textured leather exterior and a subtle woven nylon interior to provide the lightest and thinnest form of protection. The integrated magnetic clasp ensures the cover remains securely closed while in a backpack, purse, or briefcase. The cover automatically wakes Kindle Paperwhite upon opening and puts it to sleep when closed, making it easy to dive right back into the book."
> 
> The COVER wakes it up? Fascinating.


It's tempting because it's a decent price but I'd much prefer it in flip-top style. We'll see what else is available by the time I get my K PW 3G.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

kinbr said:


> The $179 Kindle!
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008UB7DU6?tag=kbpst-20


It's actually $199 if you dont want the special offers. From what I read/saw, they conveniently left that out of the press conference.

Disappointing Amazon.


----------



## history_lover

Linjeakel said:


> They only released the basic and the Touch in April after all.


I'm pretty sure the original basic Kindle was released at the same time as the US, around this time last year. It was only the Touch that was recently released earlier this year. So it does make sense that the new basic is being released now but they are giving the new Touch/Paperwhite another 3-6 months (which is my estimate). My husband kept insisting that they wouldn't delay this time but I had a feeling they would and I was right (face it guys, wives are always right!). It's just so frustrating to be treated like an afterthought, like the US market is all that really matters.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

stevene9 said:


> I order the 3G w no offers. Oct 17th delivery, with the cover coming Oct 11th.


Meh, if that's the case, I'll just pick up mine at Best Buy.


----------



## Linjeakel

history_lover said:


> I'm pretty sure the original basic Kindle was released at the same time as the US, around this time last year. It was only the Touch that was recently released earlier this year. So it does make sense that the new basic is being released now but they are giving the new Touch/Paperwhite another 3-6 months (which is my estimate). My husband kept insisting that they wouldn't delay this time but I had a feeling they would and I was right (face it guys, wives are always right!). It's just so frustrating to be treated like an afterthought, like the US market is all that really matters.


You're right - it was just the Touch that was delayed - so they seem to be following the same pattern.

I agree about it being frustrating that they don't seem to value the international markets - it's the one thing that let's Amazon down.


----------



## B. Justin Shier

Question, does anyone know if the Kindle PW is using XGA e-ink tech like the new Kobo Glow, or something else?

context: http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/hands-on-review-of-the-kobo-glo/

I also noted that the Kobo Glow does support an expansion slot. That's appealing to people like me that are apprehensive about clouds. I think I'm going to have to compare the two in person before I decide. So many options now...unless you want a large format e-ink reader that is.

B. [edited for typo]


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Linjeakel said:


> You're right - it was just the Touch that was delayed - so they seem to be following the same pattern.
> 
> I agree about it being frustrating that they don't seem to value the international markets - it's the one thing that let's Amazon down.


The difference I think between now and around the time of the kindle touch is that Kobo has a frontlit ereader here right now(I think, I don't pay attention to them that much) and they're establishing a market.
Plus Nook will be coming here later this year. They will probably bring both Nook colour and Nook glowlight with them.
Especially if Amazon hasn't released Paperwhite here yet around Christmas this might cost them new customers who didn't like the old ereaders because they didn't have any lighting.

That is why I suspect they won't wait too long for the PW to come here too.

Plus this Guardian article kind of gives me hope:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/sep/06/amazon-introduces-kindle-fire?newsfeed=true


----------



## Linjeakel

kiazishiru said:


> The difference I think between now and around the time of the kindle touch is that Kobo has a frontlit ereader here right now(I think, I don't pay attention to them that much) and they're establishing a market.
> Plus Nook will be coming here later this year. They will probably bring both Nook colour and Nook glowlight with them.
> Especially if Amazon hasn't released Paperwhite here yet around Christmas this might cost them new customers who didn't like the old ereaders because they didn't have any lighting.
> 
> That is why I suspect they won't wait too long for the PW to come here too.


I'm not sure they worry that much about the competition. Last year Kobo brought out their Touch model in time for Christmas and we all thought that would galvanize Amazon into releasing theirs here too, to get their share of the Christmas market, but they didn't. *shrugs* Anticipating Amazon is an impossible task!


----------



## Candee15

skyblue said:


> REALLY want *NEED* the Paperwhite! I would love to ditch my book light!


Me, too! I am soooooo excited about the light feature...and the white background, of course.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If they are in the same order, then the cover is driving the delivery. Did you check "send my items as they become available?"
> 
> Betsy


I had a PW wi-fi w/SO and a blue cover in the same order, and don't recall checking anything about sending as they become available. But my order page shows two arrival dates - one for the cover (Oct. 11) and one for the kindle (Oct. 3). At first, I didn't see the 2nd date lower down, and was concerned that the kindle wouldn't arrive til the 11th (I thought), but then I saw the 2nd date.

To the person who commented about the touch screen not being good when you are eating something messy - In some ways, I think the touch screen is better - When I'm eating something messy, I'll just bend my fingers and touch the screen with the back of my pinky finger - the knuckle. My messy finger tips never touch the screen. It was harder to do that with the K3.


----------



## mistyd107

want the Paperwhite....yesterday sadly I have to wait until the new year only slightly concerned about the decrease in on device storage


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

I missed this thread the first time around, so bumping now. Plus here's a snippet of the video where Bezos applauds KDP authors! #awesome


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B. Justin Shier said:


> Question, does anyone know if the Kindle PW is using XGA e-ink tech like the new Kobo Glow, or something else?
> 
> context: http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/hands-on-review-of-the-kobo-glo/
> 
> I also noted that the Kobo Glow does support an expansion slot. That's appealing to people like me that are apprehensive about clouds. I think I'm going to have to compare the two in person before I decide. So many options now...unless you want a large format e-ink reader that is.
> 
> B. [edited for typo]


CNET says "the display in the Paperwhite is apparently brand new (the Kobo Glo also has a 1,024x768-pixel display -- it may be the same display as this Kindle's, but I can't confirm that)." That's what I've read so far.

Betsy


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark

Hopefully the 3G paperwhite comes to Australia cause if it dose that's the one I'll be getting.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seleya

Lots of people are complaining on the European Amazon sites, I really hope it's just a delay and we'll end up having the Paperwhite (and the bigger Fire) as well.
After all we just want Amazon to take our money...


----------

